# Primera voz en la Izquierda Abertzale que se atreve a hablar contra la inmigración. Jose María Esparza Zabalegi (editorial Txalaparta)



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

Aquí contando como conoció a uno de los etarras de primera hornada, que acabó fusilado



Txalaparta es donde publicaba sus novelas ni más ni menos que Iñaki de Juana

Libros de Iñaki De Juana Chaos. Biografía y bibliografía - txalaparta.eus

De Octubre, pero creo que es relevante

_¿Migración? No, gracias (noticiasdenavarra.com)__ 


No hace mucho, en un acto electoral de la izquierda en mi pueblo, una mujer pidió la palabra y dejó una pregunta en el aire: “¿Qué vamos a hacer con la inmigración?”. Creo que toda la sala se incomodó en los asientos ante una pregunta tan políticamente incorrecta. Como nadie le respondía, la mujer siguió exponiendo que toda la vida había votado a la izquierda y apoyado sus reivindicaciones; que había trabajado siempre en limpieza a domicilio y, casi a las puertas de la jubilación, debía trabajar por la mitad de salario o su trabajo lo harían los inmigrantes. No tuvo respuesta adecuada y la mujer se quedó sola y malvista, víctima del tabú que impide en este país hablar del tema sin complejos. Lo políticamente correcto, socapa de la hipocresía.

Digámoslo claro:* la migración masiva es una lacra que hipoteca a los pueblos que vacía; que lastra y desarticula a los pueblos que la reciben*, sobre todo a los que, como el vasco, no tienen libertad para decidir sus políticas migratorias; que *esclaviza a los parias que abandonan sus hogares; que desarma a los trabajadores locales y hace peligrar sus conquistas sociales*. Felices sobre el tablero del mundo, los más ricos se ríen de todos nosotros y con sus resortes mediáticos nos inyectan una moralina barata y una catequesis dizque humanista, para que todos los progres aplaudamos la migración masiva como un nuevo maná y no como el cáncer que es, inoculado por los dueños del planeta.

Una vez más traemos a las mientes la gran derrota que para las mayorías del mundo supuso el hundimiento de la URSS. Y no porque el soviético fuera el modelo ideal, sino porque para su neutralización, durante la guerra fría, los ricos, sobre todo en Europa, se vieron obligados a ceder a la clase trabajadora las ventajas del Telón de Acero: las 8 horas, jubilación, vacaciones, deporte, derechos a la mujer, guarderías, sanidad y educación, ayuda al desempleo, vivienda. Fue el estado de bienestar, la socialdemocracia, el auge del sindicalismo europeo que, sin restar mérito a sus luchas, no hubiera llegado tan lejos sin la referencia temida del hermano soviético.

Caído el muro, los capitalistas se abalanzaron como hienas sobre la URSS repartiéndose sus logros a dentelladas. Conseguida la hegemonía ¿por qué mantener en el mundo occidental unos derechos que encarecían la mano de obra y obstaculizaban la acumulación? La solución fue sencilla: *unas cuantas guerras en África y Oriente Medio para robar dos cosas a un tiempo: recursos naturales y mano de obra barata*. Esclavos del siglo XXI que además vienen solos, sin necesidad de barcos negreros. En el año 2015 la canciller Merkel decidió acoger hasta un millón de refugiados sirios, ante las protestas del gobierno de Siria que reclamaba esa gente para levantar su propio país, devastado por Occidente. ¿Alguien es tan necio como para pensar que Merkel actuó por solidaridad? Las grandes corporaciones alemanas ya tenían un instrumento ideal para la reducción de los costes y de paso, Europa destruía el tejido social y laboral de unas naciones emergentes y ricas en recursos naturales.
Y esa bárbara migración, dedicada a impulsar beneficios empresariales explotando al recién venido y estrujando más al nativo, es perfectamente compatible con el cierre de las fronteras del mar o las vallas de Melilla: los millones que se quedan fuera son el mejor escaparate de la precariedad y de lo que nos espera a los demás si no bajamos la cerviz. Durante generaciones, los recién llegados serán ciudadanos de segunda, bolsas en el límite de la exclusión social, con sus secuelas de marginalidad, delincuencia y choque de culturas. De mantenerlos ahí se encargarán los partidos de ultraderecha, fomentando el odio, el miedo al extraño y, de paso, incrementando policías y leyes restrictivas. Vox, perro de presa del gran capital, necesita los emigrantes para engordar, tanto como su amo.


Desgraciadamente, la izquierda vasca, y *en general toda nuestra generosa Euskal Herria, nos hemos convertido también en cómplices de esa política criminal de los dueños del mundo. Hemos puesto más atención en atender a los recién llegados y a protestar por sus vicisitudes en el cruce del Mediterráneo, que atacar al mal en su origen*.
*Si se debe atender dignamente a todo el que venga –faltaría más– mucho más se debe procurar que no se vea obligado a venir.* La defensa radical de los derechos de refugiados y migrantes debe ser pareja con la lucha por frenar la migración, de la misma manera que las ayudas a los parados o a los enfermos deben ir parejas con la lucha contra el paro y la enfermedad.
La solidaridad debe comenzar por el antimperialismo, por el rechazo a las guerras, por no robar los recursos de otros países, por pagar entre todos y todas, con nuestros impuestos, la reconstrucción de esas naciones. Hay muchas formas de ejercer la solidaridad que no pasan por fomentar la migración que promueven las elites. Por eso debemos denunciar a nuestras burguesías nacionales que mienten cuando hablan de la necesidad de importar mano de obra, cuando aquí seguimos teniendo paro y emigración. Ellos solo buscan precarizar y desmantelar una sociedad, como la vasca, con tradición social y recursos sindicales y políticos para defenderse. El inmigrante, su mayor explotado, se convierte así en su mejor instrumento. *Detrás de las proclamas de solidaridad divulgadas por los grandes medios, solo hay una estrategia para la esclavización de los pueblos.* La Iglesia, con su pretendida caridad, es otro mamporrero más. De algunas ONGs, mejor no hablar. Y las izquierdas, atrapadas por el tabú migratorio y lo políticamente correcto, hacemos de tontos útiles. Mientras, hoy día uno de cada tres nacimientos en Navarra ya es de madre emigrante. Mañana serán mayoría. Una bomba retardada. “Yo abriré las ventanas de mi casa para que entren los vientos, pero no permitiré que me tiren los muros”, nos advertía Gandhi.


Afortunadamente, hay brotes de esperanza. En Alemania y en Suecia los partidos de izquierda están planteándose su errática actitud ante las migraciones masivas. *Se puede y se debe hacer política anti migración desde la izquierda, el internacionalismo y la solidaridad entre los pueblos.* Ya basta de pintar de ética, caridad o solidaridad, las decisiones bárbaras del Gran Hermano.
*Cuando desde la izquierda comencemos a hablar con claridad de todo esto dejaremos menos resquicios a la derecha y a las ratas de Vox. *Y sin duda, convenceremos más a la vecina de mi pueblo, que no tiene porqué ganar ahora la mitad que antes._

@OYeah @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Mentekator (1 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Aquí contando como conoció a uno de los etarras de primera hornada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Este no es el que estudió con los salesianos y dejó de trabajar a los 37 años para dedicarse a vivir del cuento de Euskal Herriano en la Navarra foral?


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

Respuesta a José Mari Esparza Zabalegi, director de Txalaparta | Elpaíscanario.com (elpaiscanario.com)


_ Esto contiene un claro peligro: la clase obrera (la vasca, se ve que la migrante cuenta menos, no vaya a ser que creamos que la clase obrera es mundial y eso) puede ver en el migrante a un posible competidor y amenaza de su bienestar, de sus conquistas, de su nivel de vida. Aquí vemos claramente una posición chovinista y oportunista._


KOLITZA. El artículo de José Mari Esparza es claramente racista – insurgente.org . Tu diario de izquierdas



Sobre el artículo de Esparza: ¿Ideas de ultraderecha? No, gracias – Federación Anarquista (federacionanarquista.net)


_Mientras, el rojipardismo le hace el caldo gordo a la ultraderecha, convirtiendo a la inmigración en “el problema” de la clase trabajadora, de la pequeña nación, compartiendo argumentario. Esta reacción, sin embargo, falla en lo más básico: la clase trabajadora siempre ha sido diversa, y la nación, de composición compleja y mestiza

Echa el freno, José Mari • (kaosenlared.net) 

Anonadado me quedo; hay veces en que las lágrimas no son de pena, que también, sino de vergüenza. Algo me habían comentado, pero no daba crédito a lo que me decían, leo el artículo de marras, ¿Migración?, no gracias de José Mari Esparza Zabalegi, publicado en el grupo Noticias el 22 de este mes de octubre, y queda confirmado con creces lo que se me había contado. 

Jose Mari Esparza escribe un artículo sobre la inmigración y el entorno 'abertzale' estalla en cólera | EuskalNews - La actualidad sin censura 



_


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

Las reacciones no se hicieron esperar

"Confebask: migración sí, gracias", por Jose Mari Esparza Zabalegi

_
Se armó Troya por mi artículo anterior, que solo pretendía plantear lo que piensa mucha gente, como se ha visto estos días. *¿Por discrepar somos ahora de Vox? ¿Hay algo más de extrema derecha que abortar los debates con descalificaciones?* Bienvenidas sean las críticas politicamentecorrectas y hasta los insultos que he recibido -que, como decía Chávez, “ni los ignoro”- pero las formas provocadoras que podía tener el artículo, propias de un navarro lenguaraz como yo, no deben despistarnos del meollo de la cuestión: uno, que la emigración forzada, como el exilio, es una tragedia a combatir y la solidaridad incondicional con el migrante debe ir pareja con la denuncia de la lacra desde sus orígenes, combatiéndola con la misma fuerza que se combatió la trata de esclavos en el siglo XIX. Dos, que la migración masiva es algo que promueven las élites capitalistas para sus propios intereses; gracias, Confebask, por haberlo dejado claro el mismo día de mi linchamiento. Y tres, que las izquierdas buenistas han tragado el discurso del gran capital sin cuestionarlo y hasta lo defienden con pasión, como también hemos visto estos días.

*Soy hijo, nieto y biznieto de emigrantes forzados y sé de qué hablo*. Basta retroceder dos abuelas para ver que, tras la última guerra carlista, los pueblos de Navarra eran un polvorín y las autoridades liberales pedían socorro para evitar las revueltas jornaleras contra el nuevo régimen capitalista y sus secuelas: las quintas, el expolio del comunal… Como ya había sugerido Cisneros en el siglo XVI tras la conquista de Navarra, se oyeron voces de dispersar a los vasconavarros por las provincias españolas y las colonias. Unos fueron a Ultramar, pero muchos más amenazaban con echarse al monte, por enésima vez en el siglo. Los gobernadores ofrecieron la zanahoria de trenes gratuitos hacia las minas vizcaínas, o el palo de la intervención militar. Solo de Tafalla pidieron 400 mozos, casi el 30% de la población masculina. En las minas les esperaban jornadas de trabajo interminables, condiciones insalubres, hacinamiento en barracones... Antes que la masiva inmigración española, fueron los navarros los primeros en cavar aquellos zulos de hierro. Ironías de la Historia, los jornaleros que pocos años antes habían estado a punto de derrotar al liberalismo en Somorrostro, volvían allí forzados a trabajar en sus odiadas empresas -el Confebask de entonces- trocando el altivo fusil rebelde por el sumiso pico minero. Con aquella sangría comenzó la actual acumulación capitalista vasca. La reconversión de aquellos jornaleros agrícolas en obreros de izquierdas fue instantánea y siguieron a Perezagua con el mismo ardor que antes habían seguido a Radica. 

Pero muchos fueron encarrilados hacia América, entre ellos mis bisabuelos. En lugar de cantar jotas, yo sería hoy un tanguero argentino si la herrimina, el “dolor de pueblo”, no hubiera forzado a mi madre a volver. La centralización manu militari del Estado liberal español coincidió con la de Chile o Argentina y hasta 1885 el liberalismo criollo, que acababa de bajar de los barcos, estuvo librando la “guerra del desierto”, para completar su “unidad nacional” al estilo europeo. Y era de ver cómo los vasconavarros, que habían sido desposeídos de sus tierras y libertades en su país, eran utilizados para quitar sus fueros y sus tierras a los pampa, charrúa o mapuche. Muchos acapararon, basta ver las ristras de apellidos vascos entre aquellas oligarquías.

No son cuentos de ayer: *los nietos de aquellas 40 naciones indígenas se hacinan hoy día en las barriadas más pobres y los vemos en las grandes movilizaciones que paralizan Buenos Aires*, con sus tambores, acampadas y ranchos populares: rostros indígenas y mestizaje indican cómo, junto a la explotación económica, se socapa la racial, lingüística y nacional. Doscientos años después de imponerse los estados liberales, los pueblos originarios siguen resistiendo, en América y en Euskal Herria. 
La emigración masiva se siguió utilizando durante el franquismo para seguir acumulando capital y, de paso, como forma de neutralizar el separatismo vasco y catalán. Recuerdo que, a finales de los años 60, el sindicato ELA repartió en los ambientes clandestinos (mila esker, Aranbarri) una circular interna del Gobierno alertando del peligro que suponía la agitación social en torno a ETA y cómo se debía invertir en las casas regionales para mantener la diferenciación y evitar el contagio de los emigrantes españoles con la emergente izquierda vasca. Por suerte, el discurso integrador del MLNV -recordemos a Txiki o Argala- consiguió sumar a la lucha independentista amplias capas de aquella inmigración.




Hoy día sigue el tráfico de seres humanos, impulsados por “nuestro” gran capital. En plena refriega por mi artículo, *Confebask hizo unas declaraciones que habrán hecho felices a muchos de mis contradictores*. Dada la baja natalidad y para poder mantener nuestro bienestar, el gigante empresarial dice que en los próximos 30 años, solo en las tres provincias de la CAV, se necesitarán unos 400.000 trabajadores y 140.000 más para consolidar nuestro crecimiento. Para ello, Confebask apuesta por facilitar la llegada de personas “sin descuidar en ningún momento la asistencia al más desfavorecido”, ni tampoco “la solidaridad hacia quienes huyen o buscan refugio”. *¡Qué buenos son nuestros capitalistas!*
*Confebask apela a impulsar una estrategia de atracción de talento en Euskadi ante el horizonte de "gran jubilación"*
NTM | EP
Curiosamente, nadie de los que me han vapuleado en las redes, ni de mis camaradas políticamentecorrectos que me han criticado, han dicho nada de estos planes de Confebask, bestiales por mucho que los envuelvan con el celofán del humanismo. Espero que ese silencio no sea aquiescencia, porque si no, yo regreso a la Pampa, junto al ombú que plantó mi abuelo Jose María._


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Dic 2022)

Contra la migración y no contra el migrante, ¡¡cenutrios!!


Nuestro rechazo al cosmopolitismo multicultural impuesto desde arriba. Hoy en día hablar de migración significa hablar de personas que sufren el resul...




www.revolucionintegral.org













LENGUA, CULTURA Y EMIGRACIÓN EN EUSKAL HERRIA Y EN EUROPA


Félix Rodrigo Mora. Ponencia presentada en “Euskera eta demografia Jardunaldia” Durango, Euskal Herria, 9-11-2019 La emigración sigue siendo tema tab...




www.revolucionintegral.org


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

Mentekator dijo:


> ¿Este no es el que estudió con los salesianos y dejó de trabajar a los 37 años para dedicarse a vivir del cuento de Euskal Herriano en la Navarra foral?



No lo conozco tanto


----------



## tortura (1 Dic 2022)

YO AUNQUE ME CONSIDERE CONSERVADOR Y TRADICIONALISTA ESPAÑOL NO CONFIO EN LO QUE DICES. hAY MUCHAS PERSONAS QUE SON INMIGRANTES Y COMO TODA PERSONA HAY QUE RESPETARLOS AUNQUE VIVAN EN ESPAÑA. SUELEN SER PERSONAS TOLERANTES COMO TU Y COMO YO, Y EN SU TRABAJO DIARIO RECIBEN EL ODIO DE MUCHA GENTE QUE LES ESTIGMATIZA COMO EXTRANJEROS, LO CUAL NO SON SINO CIUDADANOS DE ESTE MUNDO. BIEN ES VERDAD QUE HAY CASOS EN LOS QUE UN INMIGRANTE PUDIERA COMETER DELITO DE ODIO CONTRA UN CIUDADANO ESPAÑOL, Y BIEN ES VERDAD QUE ES LO QUE SUFRIMOS DIARIAMENTE TODO ESPAÑOL, COMO QUIEN DICE, PERO ESO NO ES OBICE PARA MALTRATAR DESDE LA TRINCHERA DE LA IZQUIERDA RADICAL VASCA A CIUDADANOS DE OTRO ORIGEN. NO ESTOY A FAVOR TUYA ESO ES EL NACIMIENTO DEL FASCISMO RECUBIERTO DE GERMENES PROETARRAS...Y ENCIMA DECIAN QUE NO SE PODIA HABLAR DE ELLO....*FASCISMO PURO Y DURO.*


----------



## OYeah (1 Dic 2022)

Bien pero no sé a qué viene el video del etarra. Ese te lo guardas o te lo metes donde te quepa.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Dic 2022)

Van directos a la extinción. Y me nvtre como sacan piolets ante la mínima salida del discurso único, luego salen pidiendo mil perdones y excusas y agachan la cabeza. 

"ratas de bocz". 

Jajaja, a ver si pillas un cáncer y te mueres.


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Dic 2022)

Dentro de la izquierda empiezan a elevarse voces contra el buenismo, y dentro de la derecha empieza a aceptarse que si los ricos no pagan más, nos hundimos.

Así de jodida está la cosa, y seguramente ya sea tarde.


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Bien pero no sé a qué viene el video del etarra. Ese te lo guardas o te lo metes donde te quepa.



Para poner en contexto quien es, no es un señor que vota a Bildu, sino uno que lleva 50 años militando y lo conoce todo dios


----------



## OYeah (1 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Para poner en contexto quien es, no es un señor que vota a Bildu, sino uno que lleva 50 años militando y lo conoce todo dios




A mí me importa una mierda quien sea, yo no necesito que nadie me diga qué pensar, no necesito la autoridad de nadie para creer en unas ideas o no. Si no vota a Bildu cerca se queda.


----------



## Tiresias (1 Dic 2022)

Otro tonto útil que no sabe que trabaja para la oligarquía prestamista, el pobre.


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

Atentos al artículo de respuesta, traducción Googliana del euskera, publicado en Berria, diario hermano del Gara

Migrazioa? Nahierara | Iritzia | Berria


_25 de octubre en NOTICIAS ¿Migración? No, muchas gracias, nos sorprendió mucho leer el artículo. Lo primero que nos llamó la atención es el lenguaje, nada inocente, tomado del discurso de la extrema derecha. La migración se considera masiva, bárbara, como si fuera un mal, en contraste con nuestro generoso País Vasco. La migración forzada y la migración legal no se mencionan ni una sola vez. La migración no es un mal que la gente hipoteque, como quiere hacernos creer el autor, si esa hipoteca ya existió, aún existe, y además, la culpa de la situación que queda después de dejar su patria no se la pueden atribuir a los migrantes. La responsabilidad es nuestra, las sociedades del Norte Global no somos capaces de frenar el modelo de extracción, producción y consumo que obliga a millones de personas a salir de su país. La gente migrante viene aquí porque nuestras empresas y nuestras armas están allá.

No hay campaña mediática para crear opinión a favor de la migración. El cierre de fronteras es una actividad continua. Por ejemplo, las decenas de acuerdos que han hecho los países de destino con los países de origen, para frenar el flujo migratorio. En 2016, el ministro del Interior de Bélgica propuso que Grecia no dejara pasar los barcos que llegan a sus costas y dejara que la gente se ahogara en el mar. Más cerca en el tiempo y la distancia, la muerte de 37 inmigrantes en las vallas de Melilla en junio fue considerada por el presidente del Gobierno español como un "trabajo bien hecho".
El sistema capitalista es racista. No quiere una población migrante, pero al mismo tiempo la necesita.

La migración se produce como resultado de la ampliación de la brecha entre el Norte y el Sur. Y sí, el sistema capitalista fomenta la migración irregular, para que la explotación desmedida de una fuerza de trabajo sin derechos se lleve a cabo más fácilmente.
En cuanto a la relación de la clase trabajadora local con el sector migrante de la misma clase, el artículo explica mensajes similares a las redes sociales de extrema derecha: “Los migrantes nos quitan el trabajo y empujan a la baja los salarios”. Mensajes muy dañinos para fomentar la necesaria unidad de los miembros de la clase obrera, independientemente de su lugar de nacimiento. A la izquierda le toca derogar estos proyectos de ley y explicar que los migrantes no vienen a quitarnos nuestros derechos. Vienen con todo el derecho a reclamar su parte de la riqueza que les ha sido arrebatada como habitantes del planeta.

El artículo carga contra la migración masiva, que "desarma a los trabajadores locales y pone en peligro sus conquistas sociales" (...) "para precarizar y desintegrar la sociedad vasca que tiene tradición social y medios gremiales y políticos para defenderse". Estas actitudes nos remiten a los años fundacionales del primer sindicalismo nacionalista vasco, y también al carácter reaccionario que consideraba a los trabajadores inmigrantes como enemigos de los intereses de los trabajadores vascos. Afortunadamente, estas posiciones no tienen ningún peso en la izquierda vasca, que hace tiempo aceptó que un ciudadano vasco vive y trabaja en el País Vasco.

La única prueba que aporta sobre la supuesta presión a la baja sobre los salarios es la de una empleada doméstica de su aldea que afirmó en una reunión que le estaban pagando la mitad de lo que le pagaban, lo que atribuyó a la migración. Según los datos publicados por AHT-ELE (Asociación de Trabajadoras del Hogar de Bizkaia), el salario mínimo bruto de 40 horas, en 14 nóminas, fue de 655,20 euros en 2016, y de 1.125,83 euros a partir del 1 de septiembre de 2021 (un 72% más) .

El autor trata de vestir estos argumentos reaccionarios con un tono simpático para reivindicar a la izquierda. en vano En primer lugar, a los migrantes no solo se les debe otorgar los mismos derechos a una 'atención decente'. Dice que “la defensa integral de los derechos de las personas refugiadas y migrantes debe ser coherente con la lucha para detener la migración”. La lucha de las organizaciones de derechos de los migrantes no es para detener la migración, sino para erradicar las causas de la migración forzada. La propuesta es “ellos pueden venir y lucharemos juntos contra la situación que los obligó a hacerlo”. Detrás de los postulados del autor hay un ellos y un nosotros. Se confirma que la migración “perjudica al pueblo”. Si quiere decir que es un lastre económico, en el País Vasco, el consumo familiar de los extranjeros aportó a la economía 810 millones de euros más en 2018 de lo que recibió de la administración pública (Ikuspegi, 2020).


“Desarticula a las personas que los reciben” [porque] “Durante generaciones, los recién llegados serán ciudadanos de segunda, bolsas al borde de la exclusión social, con las consecuencias de la marginalidad, la delincuencia y el choque entre culturas”, dice. Racismo destilado. Esperamos que las actitudes de ese artículo no continúen en las líneas de izquierda; eso daría miedo. El autor no plantea que una migración con derechos pueda derivar en una situación de convivencia completamente distinta a la trazada en su pronóstico. No hay nada en los lazos de vecindad, trabajo, escuela y amistad que permita la integración de la población nacida en otros países sin esperar una generación (sin intención de asimilación).

“Hoy en día, uno de cada tres nacimientos en Navarra es de madre migrante. Mañana será una explosión retardada". Encontramos la explicación de estas palabras sólo en el racismo. El autor se muestra antimigratorio, sin la pantalla protectora izquierdista que disfraza su pensamiento profundo. Saca el pensamiento sabindio de la cámara de la historia, y entra por la puerta de un izquierdista como él.

"Nosotros somos buenos (nuestra Euskadi generosa) y ellos son unos parias esclavizados". No son considerados sujetos políticos, quienes han decidido migrar en uso de sus derechos a la libre determinación personal. No vemos parias, sino personas que van camino de redistribuir la riqueza en el mundo, que se han rebelado, que no aceptan el papel de víctimas que les asigna el sistema'.
No creemos que el autor del artículo tenga una opinión fiable para hacer recomendaciones sobre la migración a la izquierda. Por el contrario, creemos que sería conveniente reflexionar profundamente y pensar para quién actúan estas actitudes antes de hacerlas públicas.

El artículo también fue escrito por: Germán García Marroquín, Luisa Menéndez Aguirre, Itziar Fernández Mendizabal, Marian Martínez Gavilán, Luis Arbide González y Miguel Virizuela Echaburu, miembros de la Plataforma Bienvenidos Refugiados.



_


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> A mí me importa una mierda quien sea, yo no necesito que nadie me diga qué pensar, no necesito la autoridad de nadie para creer en unas ideas o no. Si no vota a Bildu cerca se queda.



No es eso, es el hecho de que mucha gente de entornos abertzales se atreva al fin a decir lo que piensa al ver que este hombre lo hace. Busca la teoría de la espiral de silencio


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2022)

@Gorroto @xicomalo @Komanche O_o @vividor @Triptolemo @Miss Marple


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> @Gorroto @xicomalo @Komanche O_o @vividor @Triptolemo @Miss Marple



Para que los SUPER PROGRES abertzales digan eso, debe estar ya la COSA MUY NEGRA.... LOL!!


----------



## vividor (1 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> @Gorroto @xicomalo @Komanche O_o @vividor @Triptolemo @Miss Marple



Donde se puede leer...

Edito: con el movil no me va bien el foro, ahora ya lo he visto...


----------



## Decipher (1 Dic 2022)

Nacionalismo y progresismo globalista son incompatibles.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (1 Dic 2022)

Ironías de la vida, pero las Vascongadas eran infinitamente más vascas con el "rancio españolismo" de Franco que ahora, con el PNV atrincherado en el poder desde hace décadas y Bildu gobernando decenas de pueblos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> y *en general toda nuestra generosa Euskal Herria*



Qué mal de la cabeza están.


----------



## Felson (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora solo le falta dar el siguiente paso, el verdaderamente más doloroso, hablar contra los extranjeros del PNV, ETA, Bildu o cualquier otra persona similar.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (1 Dic 2022)

El etarra ese lo envuelve todo en la rancia monserga comunista de siempre. Lo que le preocupa es esto:

*EL FINAL DEL NACIONALISMO VASCO*

“2. El nacionalismo o patriotismo es incomprensible sin el objetivo de defensa de la personalidad propia (cultural, lingüística, social, …) de los ciudadanos del territorio. Para eso se supone que nació el nacionalismo vasco y en ello ha basado su propia justificación –en sus diferentes corrientes de izquierda, derecha o centro- durante casi un siglo y medio.

3. *Esto se ha acabado. Los números cantan. Con un 28% de nacidos de familias extranjeras –un 40% en Alava- y en proporciones crecientes, la sustitución poblacional está en marcha a un ritmo tan rápido que nos encontramos ante una desaparición fáctica del País Vasco en una o dos generaciones. *Como ya hemos dicho, el que ello se produzca con la tolerancia y complicidad de las opciones nacionalistas sería ridículo … si no fuera tenebroso. Y, desde luego, ya nadie se cree los intentos de presentar como supuesta solidaridad lo que no es sino complicidad con el ansia de reducción salarial y de control social de la élite corporativa”.


*








Crisis Migratoria EL FINAL DEL NACIONALISMO VASCO


geopolitics, international economy, geostrategy, war, intelligence, política económica, política local, política territorial




www.ekaijournal.info









*


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Dic 2022)

Vuestro futuro putos endogamos euskaldunes, Y LO SABEIS.


----------



## Helion + (1 Dic 2022)

Esta gente de la izquierda abertzale no son ni comunistas aunque lo creaan , son un producto de las políticas yankis.
Pq se ha olvidado de decir que los yankis promovieron el separatismo de la URSS despues de la venta de su tejido productivo. Casualmente como hicieron en la transición con España.
Franco era más soviético que está gente que ya es decir.


----------



## Quercus ilex (2 Dic 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> El etarra ese lo envuelve todo en la rancia monserga comunista de siempre. Lo que le preocupa es esto:
> 
> *EL FINAL DEL NACIONALISMO VASCO*
> 
> ...



Coincido. Ahí es donde le duele. Toda una vida hablando y denostando "la inmigración española" y todo lo que les ha olido a imposición española, y a poco que aguante unos años más de vida verá la sociedad y cultura de su querida "Euskal Herria" disuelta como azucarillo en café caliente (me ha salido una comparación muy gráfica, todo sea dicho).
Claro que a sus correligionarios no parece preocuparles mucho, debe ser que hasta ahora viven bien de la solidaridad con el oprimido inmigrante tercermundista. Y que esperan seguir haciéndolo. Dentro de unos años, pues ya si eso, ya veremos.

Lo que sí debemos tener claro es que detrás de euskalherrios y catalunyos vamos todos los demás, en cuanto a ser engullidos por las hordas multicultis. Lo haremos con la mejor de nuestras sonrisas, eso sí.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

Yo llevo hablando en contra de ese tipo de inmigración desde mi adolescencia y me han agredido incluso gente de mi entorno, y no sólo mi entorno todos los demás...
Para mi un murciano de la época de la mina o altos Hornos también era un inmigrante, un maketo...
Cientos de veces a la propia gente de mi atmósfera abertzale, del herriko los he llamado maketos...
ETA se llenó de maketos e hijos de maketos+vascos...
Solo es mirar apellidos...

Aunque existen también cosas raras, maketos abertzales que hablan euskera...
Y por otro lado gente con 37 apellidos vascos que no saben euskera y que odian el abertzalismo...

Eso solo puede pasar aquí, es un infierno...

En un futuro existirá una escisión muy pronunciada creo yo si la crisis impera, donde parte de los votantes de HB, EA incluso PNV se disgregaran y generaran dialécticas diametralmente opuestas...

Y el problema no está en los pueblos sino en las ciudades cada vez más pobladas...

Un Mohamed en Azpeitia termina chapurreando euskera, un Mohamed en Bilbao no, un Mohamed en el Baztán aprende euskera, un Mohamed en Gasteiz no...

Yo he conocido muchos senegalés pescadores de Bermeo que sabían euskera bién y castellano poco, ya que casi todos los patrones les hablaban en euskera...

Las ciudades son la tumba del euskera más que la inmigración perse, aunque la diferencia Cultural y el Guetismo sean otros clavos en el ataud...

Yo conozco moros, gitanos, sudamericanos y negros que hablan euskera, pero son 4 y de pueblos de 100 o 1000 personas a lo sumo...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (2 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Otro tonto útil que no sabe que trabaja para la oligarquía prestamista, el pobre.



La inmensa mayoría de masones de poca monta no saben que trabajan para los narizotas. Estúpidos y traidores es lo que son.


----------



## opilano (2 Dic 2022)

Parguelas de BILDU corcocircuitando nivel Dios.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Para que los SUPER PROGRES abertzales digan eso, debe estar ya la COSA MUY NEGRA.... LOL!!




Para darte cuenta de lo negra que está la cosa échale un vistazo a las canteras del furgol del Athletic y la Erreala que ya parecen los juveniles del TP Mazembe de la República del Congo.

Saludos.


----------



## Martin Leon (2 Dic 2022)

Si un hijoputa asqueroso, etarra o demonio del Averno me da igual, pone su granito de arena y se comienza a revertir el amariconamiento de que alimentemos MENAS , lo veo de puta madre.


----------



## Juan Niebla (2 Dic 2022)

puede que la Eta y todo el nacionalismo vasco pudiese tener un origen legítimo, preservar su tierra y su identidad. Yo por ejemplo vivo en una zona donde cada dia más las multinacionales le roban más terreno al paisaje para plantar lechugas y melones y nos llenan esto de africanos. En ese sentido yo tambien apoyaria un movimiento para expulsar a los piratas y extranjeros de mi tierra. pero los vascos tuvieron la mala suerte de caer en manos de la CIA y fueron engañados.


----------



## hijodepantera (2 Dic 2022)

Vais tarde etarras hijosdeputa...muy tarde.
VAE VICTIS.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo llevo hablando en contra de ese tipo de inmigración desde mi adolescencia y me han agredido incluso gente de mi entorno, y no sólo mi entorno todos los demás...
> Para mi un murciano de la época de la mina o altos Hornos también era un inmigrante, un maketo...
> Cientos de veces a la propia gente de mi atmósfera abertzale, del herriko los he llamado maketos...
> ETA se llenó de maketos e hijos de maketos+vascos...
> ...



No has entendido nada. Que los negros hablen vasco da igual. El pueblo vasco son vascos de sangre, no de lengua.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (2 Dic 2022)

"Llevo toda la vida votando a la izquierda y ahora me doy cuenta que la inmigración puede ser un problema. ¿Qué vamos a hacer?"

ABRIR GRANDE


----------



## gester (2 Dic 2022)

Si la izquierda que ha tragado y defendido el inmigracionismo a muerte .... Ahora empieza a recoger cable ..... Es porque ve que a la gente normal ya le empieza a dar igual el buenísimo y que le llaman facha .... Es lo que tiene perder trabajos, pagar el aceite a 5 euros y no poder poner la calefacción.

Me alegro.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Aquí contando como conoció a uno de los etarras de primera hornada, que acabó fusilado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo correcto. Yo lo llevo diciendo años desde la izquierda, pero ahora que ya no puedo ser de izquierdas debido a quien se ha apoderado de la hegemonía del discurso de la izquierda, es decir, las ingenieras sociales de l NWO,también tengo que decir que ese discurso llega muy tarde, porque los inmigrantes, salvo una minoría muy minoritaria, no vienen aquí a desempeñar ningún trabajo ni a competir con nosotros. Vienen a aguantar mediante ayudas hasta que alcancen el punto crítico donde se hagan con el poder,que era el objetivo inicial de las élites globalistas. El fin es destruir y fragmentar definitivamente aquellos paises con una población que les haría frente si pudiera sobrevivir.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Dic 2022)

La clave de todo esto (en el video): "yo desde el punto de vista obrerista, el desde el punto de vista nacional..."

Cual es el problema de este articulo? Que hoy en día, en la izquierda, nadie vive del punto de vista obrerista; Esparza es un izquierdista clásico y de eso ya no hay ni chiringuitos ni mamandurrias, sobre todo en el Pais Vasco.


----------



## MrDanger (2 Dic 2022)

No queríais "maketos", no podíais aceptar que vinieran castellanos o gallegos a currar en las industrias que os puso el malvado Franco. 

Pues no os preocupéis. Vais a tragar moronegros a manta queráis o no y esto no tiene vuelta atrás. Euskadistán es ya una realidad.


----------



## jotace (2 Dic 2022)

Mucho blablabla pero luego dice:

_*Si se debe atender dignamente a todo el que venga –faltaría más– mucho más se debe procurar que no se vea obligado a venir*_
Muchos birndarán cuando los moritos se conviertan en la fuerza social más fuerte de Euskadi y Cataluña. Desprecian a los "españoles" pero ayudan bestialmente a esta gente poco amiga de la democracia, del trabajo y de los derechos humanos.

Por cierto, los de la "Renta Mínima Vital" y RGI *NO son clase obrera*, la clase obrera es la que PAGA a los paguiteros y es esquilmada para ello entre otra cosas.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Si la izquierda que ha tragado y defendido el inmigracionismo a muerte .... Ahora empieza a recoger cable ..... Es porque ve que a la gente normal ya le empieza a dar igual el buenísimo y que le llaman facha .... Es lo que tiene perder trabajos, pagar el aceite a 5 euros y no poder poner la calefacción.
> 
> Me alegro.



Ahora sólo falta que la derecha deje de traer inmigrantes porque según ellos en España nadie quiere trabajar.






Noticia: - BOOOOM: VOX le hace la cama a Sánchez advierte que "NO FALTAN TRABAJADORES, FALTA GENTE CON GANAS DE TRABAJAR" en España y Castilla y León


Veganzones: «En esta Comunidad no faltan trabajadores, faltan ganas de trabajar» El consejero de Industria, Comercio y Empleo, Mariano Veganzones, sentenció ayer que en Castilla y León «no faltan trabajadores, faltan ganas de trabajar», una afirmación que le valió un aplauso de los miembros...




www.burbuja.info













VOX promueve la inmigración de hispanoamericanos a España


Santiago Abascal llamó españoles del otro hemisferio a los hispanoamericanos y promovió la migración legal y culturalmente afín a España




panampost.com


----------



## Camaro SS (2 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> YO AUNQUE ME CONSIDERE CONSERVADOR Y TRADICIONALISTA ESPAÑOL NO CONFIO EN LO QUE DICES. hAY MUCHAS PERSONAS QUE SON INMIGRANTES Y COMO TODA PERSONA HAY QUE RESPETARLOS AUNQUE VIVAN EN ESPAÑA. SUELEN SER PERSONAS TOLERANTES COMO TU Y COMO YO, Y EN SU TRABAJO DIARIO RECIBEN EL ODIO DE MUCHA GENTE QUE LES ESTIGMATIZA COMO EXTRANJEROS, LO CUAL NO SON SINO CIUDADANOS DE ESTE MUNDO. BIEN ES VERDAD QUE HAY CASOS EN LOS QUE UN INMIGRANTE PUDIERA COMETER DELITO DE ODIO CONTRA UN CIUDADANO ESPAÑOL, Y BIEN ES VERDAD QUE ES LO QUE SUFRIMOS DIARIAMENTE TODO ESPAÑOL, COMO QUIEN DICE, PERO ESO NO ES OBICE PARA MALTRATAR DESDE LA TRINCHERA DE LA IZQUIERDA RADICAL VASCA A CIUDADANOS DE OTRO ORIGEN. NO ESTOY A FAVOR TUYA ESO ES EL NACIMIENTO DEL FASCISMO RECUBIERTO DE GERMENES PROETARRAS...Y ENCIMA DECIAN QUE NO SE PODIA HABLAR DE ELLO....*FASCISMO PURO Y DURO.*



Cuando dices "y en su trabajo" ya no estamos hablando de la misma inmigración.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Que los negros hablen vasco da igual. El pueblo vasco son vascos de sangre, no de lengua.



No lo has entendido tú, uno de los errores del nacionalismo vasco fue precisamente el buenismo que intentaron unir al nacionalismo.



Pensaron que el peligro de disolución de la cultura vasca venía de los españoles, porque a los cuatro inmigrantes que llegaban los podían abertzalizar fácilmente, pero cuando reciben miles de moronegros, se van a quedar sin la cultura vasca y sin la española, y ahora se están dando cuenta. El problema es que hay mucho tonto inútil que se ha tragado hasta el fondo el ongi etorri y ahora es difícil reprogramarlos.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Dic 2022)

Que maten a estos también para convencerlos de que se vayan.


----------



## Leopoldo (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo llevo hablando en contra de ese tipo de inmigración desde mi adolescencia y me han agredido incluso gente de mi entorno, y no sólo mi entorno todos los demás...
> Para mi un murciano de la época de la mina o altos Hornos también era un inmigrante, un maketo...
> Cientos de veces a la propia gente de mi atmósfera abertzale, del herriko los he llamado maketos...
> ETA se llenó de maketos e hijos de maketos+vascos...
> ...



Este Zabalegui pertenece a Navarralde que es el sector más interesante del “movimiento” de la IA. Para mi estos son los abertzales que más coco tienen. Son los abertzales más genuinos a sus orígenes: el carlismo. De hecho este Zabalegui que pertenece a colectivo Nabarralde es tafalles, es vasco-navarro. Para decirlo en términos teológicos buscan una “hermenutica del continuidad” entre el carlismo y el abertzalismo. Por eso me parecen los más honestos y los que saben bien lo que se cuece.

Los abertzales pensaban que esto de la inmigración iban a ser cuatro senegaleses por aquí y algún que otro marroquí que viviría en el Barrio de la Palanca y que luego asentaría cabeza y escolarizaría a sus hijos en la ikastola y sería un vasco más. De hecho desde Txalaparta hay un intento a veces puramente retórico pero de hacer una equiparación entre bereberes y vascos. Lo que se han dado cuenta es que los inmigrantes no van a ser cuatro gatos, esto tiene carácter industrial y es una apisonadora de identidades.

En la IA hay 2 opciones: los que vivan de la mamandurria y que digan “si bwana” a todo; y los que pringuen que se van a comer toda la zaborra y que terminaran despertando con el tema de la inmigración. La IA vive muy bien ahora en las instituciones, los desgraciados en las fabricas con suerte y los demás en los eriales industriales. Pero la situación está cambiando rápido, y la inmigración está siendo muy rápida y muy violenta, lo que está generando un sentimiento de rechazo muy fuerte. Veo que el rechazo se va articular bajo una lucha contra la “inseguridad” y no tanto como una lucha contra el inmigrante. Aunque conociendo País Vasco Dios sabe que puede pasar.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Dic 2022)

Bah, yo creo que ya es muy tarde ya para nada, lo único que queda es rezar para que eso del peak oil sea mentira y que de esa forma lo económico aguante mientras estemos aquí y así podamos al menos vivir en paz, luego ya....


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Dic 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Este Zabalegui pertenece a Navarralde que es el sector más interesante del “movimiento” de la IA. Para mi estos son los abertzales que más coco tienen. Son los abertzales más genuinos a sus orígenes: el carlismo. De hecho este Zabalegui que pertenece a colectivo Nabarralde es tafalles, es vasco-navarro. Para decirlo en términos teológicos buscan una “hermenutica del continuidad” entre el carlismo y el abertzalismo. Por eso me parecen los más honestos y los que saben bien lo que se cuece.
> 
> Los abertzales pensaban que esto de la inmigración iban a ser cuatro senegaleses por aquí y algún que otro marroquí que viviría en el Barrio de la Palanca y que luego asentaría cabeza y escolarizaría a sus hijos en la ikastola y sería un vasco más. De hecho desde Txalaparta hay un intento a veces puramente retórico pero de hacer una equiparación entre bereberes y vascos. Lo que se han dado cuenta es que los inmigrantes no van a ser cuatro gatos, esto tiene carácter industrial y es una apisonadora de identidades.
> 
> En la IA hay 2 opciones: los que vivan de la mamandurria y que digan “si bwana” a todo; y los que pringuen que se van a comer toda la zaborra y que terminaran despertando con el tema de la inmigración. La IA vive muy bien ahora en las instituciones, los desgraciados en las fabricas con suerte y los demás en los eriales industriales. Pero la situación está cambiando rápido, y la inmigración está siendo muy rápida y muy violenta, lo que está generando un sentimiento de rechazo muy fuerte. Veo que el rechazo se va articular bajo una lucha contra la “inseguridad” y no tanto como una lucha contra el inmigrante. Aunque conociendo País Vasco Dios sabe que puede pasar.



El otro día venía ya la noticia de que en Londres y no sé qué otras ciudades de Reino Unido los ingleses son minoría. O sea, en menos de 2 generaciones se puede dar la vuelta a uno de los principales países con una historia de siglos. Esto es como cuando emigraron millones de personas a Argentina, Canadá o Australia, se creó una civilización nueva allí y los que estaban antes pues a la reserva.


----------



## gester (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ahora sólo falta que la derecha deje de traer inmigrantes porque según ellos en España nadie quiere trabajar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. La derecha los trae pero la gente tiene menos problema en criticarlo. El problema de la izquierda es que aplaude eso que hace la derecha y al que lo crítica lo tachan de racista, facha y demás


----------



## Cipote descapullao (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No lo has entendido tú, uno de los errores del nacionalismo vasco fue precisamente el buenismo que intentaron unir al nacionalismo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pensaron que el peligro de disolución de la cultura vasca venía de los españoles, porque a los cuatro inmigrantes que llegaban los podían abertzalizar fácilmente, pero cuando reciben miles de moronegros, se van a quedar sin la cultura vasca y sin la española, y ahora se están dando cuenta. El problema es que hay mucho tonto inútil que se ha tragado hasta el fondo el ongi etorri y ahora es difícil reprogramarlos.



Pues precisamente eso es lo que he querido decir con mi mensaje. Pretender armar un nacionalismo obviando la cuestión racial y el ius sanguinis es algo vaporoso y, a la postre, estéril.


----------



## Lábaro (2 Dic 2022)

-Los aberchales han metido la pata hasta el fondo con su perversa idea de una inmigracion "mala" española,frente a la "inmigracion buena" extranjera,cuando la cruda realidad es que los primeros se han integrado perfectamente(Debido a las similitudes etnicas,religiosas y culturales),mientras que los segundos son diferentes en casi todo especialmente los extraeuropeos (Moros,negros,amerindios) y su dificil integracion es imposible a gran escala con esta inmigracion masiva actual

-A pesar de las apariencias,la izquierda aberchale esta actualmente profundamente dividida : Una Bildu cada vez mas progretizada e institucionalizada contra una activa disidencia de tendencias mas radicales (Jarqui,Ata,etc) que no solo recoge tendencias marxistas obreristas,sino tambien antiglobalistas,siendo una especie de "Frente obrero" vasco donde las opiniones antiinmigracion empiezan a ser habituales.(Un fenomeno similar al de otros paises europeos : La izquierda se progretiza y llena de burgueses,mientras el voto obrero escapa en masa a la abstencion o el socialpatriotismo)

-Esto se une al malestar creciente de muchos trabajadores vascos (V. altos indices de abstencion) que no ven mejora alguna con esta inmigracion,sino todo lo contrario (Dumping laboral,delincuencia disparada,saturacion de servicios publicos,etc).

-Tambien esta la actual dicotomia social vasca : Por un lado,el inmenso estado burocratizado jelchale y su ejercito de empresas publicas y funcionarios como una nueva "Nomenklatura" de trabajadores privilegiados (Salarios,condiciones,sindicacion,etc) que no solo no sufren las lacras del globalismo,sino que colaboran activamente en su promocion (Voluntaria o forzosamente).Asi,estos "funciaberchales" ejercen de "estomagos agradecidos" y son buena parte de las bases electorales no solo jelchales,sino tambien batasunas.Por el otro,el resto de la clase trabajadora vasca que no esta protegida por este paraguas publico y ve indignada este doble rasero,empezando a cuestionarse todo ese circo mediatico "Euscoglobalista" de feminismos,multiculturalismos,buenismos y demas "bondades" que vende el Gobierno Vasco a todas horas...

-Y luego esta el sacrosanto y eterno PNV que ha pasado de ser un partido socialdemocrata cristiano a una especie de PRI mejicano ultraburocratizado y al servicio del "euscoliberalismo" de Confebask,lo cual ha sido el "abrazo de oso",ya que si por un lado ha enriquecido y trasversalizado el partido hasta limites insospechables,por otro lado ha hecho que gran parte de su militancia sea una gerontocracia envejecida y anquilosada,atrayendo cada vez menos militancia joven (Salvo logicamente trepas que solo ven el partido como una empresa en la que medrar y no por convicion ideologica aberchale)


¿Mi apuesta ? : Viendo esta deriva y comprobando que opciones liberaljacobinas como VOX no tienen nada que hacer en el tejido politico vasco,veo mas probable aun mas aumento de la abstencion,o la aparicion de una formacion identitaria vasca similar a de otros paises europeos.La principal duda es si esta formacion sera españolista o de tendencia aberchale tipo PXC,ya que el malestar antiglobalista es trasversal y eso esta provocando que la antigua dicotomia Aberchales/españolistas se este desplazando de eje y ahora sea mas bien globalistas/antiglobalistas (Nada extraño,ya que si el el famoso "pendulo vasco" puede cambiar de acerrimos carlistas a progrebatasunis emponderadas en apenas un par de generaciones,no seria nada extraño que en los proximos tiempos veamos de nuevo el mismo pendulo de nuevo en version contraria...)


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Dic 2022)

Mandaos seminaristas lamedores de pitilin anglojodeobatican rabiando por la puñalada del amo. Roma no paga arrastraos traidores.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> -Los aberchales han metido la pata hasta el fondo con su perversa idea de una inmigracion "mala" española,frente a la "inmigracion buena" extranjera,cuando la cruda realidad es que los primeros se han integrado perfectamente(Debido a las similitudes etnicas,religiosas y culturales),mientras que los segundos son diferentes en casi todo especialmente los extraeuropeos (Moros,negros,amerindios) y su dificil integracion es imposible a gran escala con esta inmigracion masiva actual
> 
> -A pesar de las apariencias,la izquierda aberchale esta actualmente profundamente dividida : Una Bildu cada vez mas progretizada e institucionalizada contra una activa disidencia de tendencias mas radicales (Jarqui,Ata,etc) que no solo recoge tendencias marxistas obreristas,sino tambien antiglobalistas,siendo una especie de "Frente obrero" vasco donde las opiniones antiinmigracion empiezan a ser habituales.(Un fenomeno similar al de otros paises europeos : La izquierda se progretiza y llena de burgueses,mientras el voto obrero escapa en masa a la abstencion o el socialpatriotismo)
> 
> ...



Por mucho malestar que haya, si dentro de X años los autóctonos son minoría, ya da todo igual, también surgirán opciones políticas del lado inmigrante, simplemente las cuentas no salen para hacer las cosas por la vía electoral, y la otra vía es montar la III Guerra Mundial y seguramente perderla.
La incógnita es qué puede pasar si a corto plazo la economía implosiona, pero a largo con Africa al lado yo creo que el destino de Europa está sellado, los vascos numéricamente a día de hoy son como una tribu africana más, la marea los barrerá.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Dic 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Este Zabalegui pertenece a Navarralde que es el sector más interesante del “movimiento” de la IA. Para mi estos son los abertzales que más coco tienen. Son los abertzales más genuinos a sus orígenes: el carlismo. De hecho este Zabalegui que pertenece a colectivo Nabarralde es tafalles, es vasco-navarro. Para decirlo en términos teológicos buscan una “hermenutica del continuidad” entre el carlismo y el abertzalismo. Por eso me parecen los más honestos y los que saben bien lo que se cuece.
> 
> Los abertzales pensaban que esto de la inmigración iban a ser cuatro senegaleses por aquí y algún que otro marroquí que viviría en el Barrio de la Palanca y que luego asentaría cabeza y escolarizaría a sus hijos en la ikastola y sería un vasco más. De hecho desde Txalaparta hay un intento a veces puramente retórico pero de hacer una equiparación entre bereberes y vascos. Lo que se han dado cuenta es que los inmigrantes no van a ser cuatro gatos, esto tiene carácter industrial y es una apisonadora de identidades.
> 
> En la IA hay 2 opciones: los que vivan de la mamandurria y que digan “si bwana” a todo; y los que pringuen que se van a comer toda la zaborra y que terminaran despertando con el tema de la inmigración. La IA vive muy bien ahora en las instituciones, los desgraciados en las fabricas con suerte y los demás en los eriales industriales. Pero la situación está cambiando rápido, y la inmigración está siendo muy rápida y muy violenta, lo que está generando un sentimiento de rechazo muy fuerte. Veo que el rechazo se va articular bajo una lucha contra la “inseguridad” y no tanto como una lucha contra el inmigrante. Aunque conociendo País Vasco Dios sabe que puede pasar.



pues sí, intentan lo que dices... tratar de entroncar con el carlismo, pero no pueden PORQUE NO PUEDEN HACERLO DE FORMA CONSISTENTE

habrá una continuidad generacional, pero la rotura ideológica es total, han quedado totalmente a la deriva, producto de una traición ideológica, a su vez derivada de cortedad de miras

en realidad los honorables son los cuatro gatos que permanecieron fieles a sus ideas y en su propia casa, gente tipo a los Baleztena y poco más
gente ante la cual solo pueden sentir admiración ajena y vergüenza propia

PD: aprovecho para decir que el razonamiento de esparza zabalegui está literalmente copiado de la postura de la Iglesia, que es la de señalar que la migración masiva es una desgracia para los países emisores QUE HA DE EVITARSE, pero que en los receptores implica una obligación de asistir al que llega en situación de penuria... esto, como es habitual, se manipula entre ciertos sectores que odian a la Iglesia y pretenden culparla de todo


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (2 Dic 2022)

Gracias por compartirlo.  

Antes o después tenía que ocurrir.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> ¿Mi apuesta ? : Viendo esta deriva y comprobando que opciones liberaljacobinas como VOX no tienen nada que hacer en el tejido politico vasco,veo mas probable aun mas aumento de la abstencion,o la aparicion de una formacion identitaria vasca similar a de otros paises europeos.La principal duda es si esta formacion sera españolista o de tendencia aberchale tipo PXC,ya que el malestar antiglobalista es trasversal y eso esta provocando que la antigua dicotomia Aberchales/españolistas se este desplazando de eje y ahora sea mas bien globalistas/antiglobalistas (Nada extraño,ya que si el el famoso "pendulo vasco" puede cambiar de acerrimos carlistas a progrebatasunis emponderadas en apenas un par de generaciones,no seria nada extraño que en los proximos tiempos veamos de nuevo el mismo pendulo de nuevo en version contraria...)



daría igual cualquier opción de las dos, sería una simple variante más de indigenismo étnico...


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Dic 2022)

El caso es que los nacionalismos periféricos no son cosa de 4 pelaos con boina bebiendo txikitos, sino que están subordinados a poderes internacionales que los diseñaron para debilitar y controlar un país de enorme valor estratégico como España. De no ser así, esos movimientos, que se han servido de la acción directa(terrorismo) ,habrían sido fácilmente aplastados por el "Estado Español". Y esta postura está frontalmente en contra de los intereses de los poderes internacionales que llevan protegiendo a los suyos durante todo este tiempo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (2 Dic 2022)

Ha recogido cable pronto. Ya me extrañaba que los del tiro en la nuca tuviesen huevos.


----------



## wopa (2 Dic 2022)

Etarras que se han comido 20 años de prisión para "liberar al pueblo vasco" ahora ven sus calles, sus barrios, sus pueblos, invadidos de chusma moronegra. Uno de Burgos no, pero incluso en los pueblos viveros de Eta (Andoain, Beasain...) un 25% de moronegros y subiendo. Y las vascas con record mundial de baja natalidad, y a esta gente 1.500 al mes de RGI para siempre, sin condiciones. Bueno, en realidad más. Depende del número de pasaportes que tengas. 

El payaso ese que escribe....alguna vez le he visto en los medios de aquí. El típico hijo de puta de la "izquierda abertzale". Cobarde, mentiroso, marioneta, trincón...


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Dic 2022)

Y eso de que la postura contra la inmigración es compatible desde un punto de vista Internacionalista es para mearse de la risa.
El Internacionalismo consiste en que un cónclave decide una serie de cosas y sus delegados en la jurisdicción de turno tienen que aplicar esas decisiones y obligar a aceptarlas a quienes se muestren reticentes. Sin más.
La UE es un ejemplo de libro de Internacionalismo. Todos los países miembros han de cumplir con una serie de mandatos, por las buenas o por las malas, hayan salido elegidos por el pueblo candidatos entusiastas de esos mandatos o candidatos reticentes a algunos o a la práctica totalidad de los mismos.


----------



## CocoVin (2 Dic 2022)

Ya tarde.


----------



## CoLeXuS (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Dentro de la izquierda empiezan a elevarse voces contra el buenismo, y dentro de la derecha empieza a aceptarse que si los ricos no pagan más, nos hundimos.
> 
> Así de jodida está la cosa, y seguramente ya sea tarde.



Se hunden los Estados, no nosotros, y ese es el punto que hay que entender. Cuando los Estados ya no puedan falsear más datos, se derrumben económicamente hablando y empiece la reacción en cadena de quiebras habrá que buscar la manera de suplir lo poco que ya dan a la par que tendremos que tener el valor de recuperar lo que nos roban.

La cosa no está jodida, ellos están jodidos y sin obviar que nos va a salpicar hay que irse emancipando de su control en medida de lo posible


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El caso es que los nacionalismos periféricos no son cosa de 4 pelaos con boina bebiendo txikitos, sino que están subordinados a poderes internacionales que los diseñaron para debilitar y controlar un país de enorme valor estratégico como España. De no ser así, esos movimientos, que se han servido de la acción directa(terrorismo) ,habrían sido fácilmente aplastados por el "Estado Español". Y esta postura está frontalmente en contra de los intereses de los poderes internacionales que llevan protegiendo a los suyos durante todo este tiempo.



Resumido y bien explicado.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> _*Cuando desde la izquierda comencemos a hablar con claridad de todo esto dejaremos menos resquicios a la derecha y a las ratas de Vox. *Y sin duda, convenceremos más a la vecina de mi pueblo, que no tiene porqué ganar ahora la mitad que antes._
> 
> @OYeah @AYN RANDiano2



Me quedo con la parte en rojo, reconoce el problema pero no da solución, dice que no tiene porqué ganar ahora la mitad que antes, pero no dice como puede ganar lo que la corresponde. Para mi es un poco como decirte jódete y baila.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Que los negros hablen vasco da igual. El pueblo vasco son vascos de sangre, no de lengua.



Entonces espero que Mallorca se llene de rusos y alemanes y que el castellano ni se rótule en las calles... 
Según tu la raza lo es todo y no la cultura...

Yo prefiero una raza y cultura homogéneas, tengo un árbol genealógico de más de 600 años y no tengo apellidos castellanos...

Genéticamente poco se ha movido mi familia salvó una rama escocesa...


¿Tu que prefieres un negro que recite de cabeza el don quijote, o un ruso blanco que no quiera saber nada de España salvó su servidumbre?


Aparte que los españordos en Euskadi fuisteis los negros de la península, los maketos...


----------



## Termes (2 Dic 2022)

Euskal Herria es un gran invento para los locales; para tener más que los vecinos: más inversión, mejores inversiones en estado de bienestar... menos pagos de vuelta 
*Sánchez no repercutirá el agujero de gasto de las pensiones sobre Euskadi y Navarra*
_








Sánchez no repercutirá el agujero de gasto de las pensiones sobre Euskadi y Navarra


El PNV logra un acuerdo “histórico” con la renovación del cupo, que es similar al pactado en 2017, pese a que ahora el Estado costea el millonario déficit de la Seguridad Social, incluidas las pensiones vascas




www.elconfidencial.com




_
Pero acabará como todo cayendo en lo mismo:
*Londres deja de ser británica: más del 60% de la población es de origen extranjero*
_








Londres deja de ser británica: más del 60% de la población es de origen extranjero


Reino Unido está abrazando la multiculturalidad a pasos agigantados, hasta el punto que en su capital, Londres, los habitantes de origen británico apenas superan el tercio del total de la ciudad.




gaceta.es




_


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

* GOBIERNO VASCO IMPONE NOVIO AFRICANO *


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

El resumen lo que dice este batasuno es que la cosa es insostenible y no se puede tapar. Saldrán mas. Como siempre en los izquierdosos o tarde o mal o nunca.


----------



## Cimoc (2 Dic 2022)

Tantos tiros en la nuca y bombas lapa de los valientes gudaris de mierda para acabar hablando árabe y rezando a La Meca a joderse hijos de puta.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

Hace un siglo al país Vasco vinieron manadas manadas manadas de murcianos toledanos y gallegos...
Ahora igual, manadas...

La cultura vasca empezó a morir en la industrializacion, que aunque escueta era muy diferenciada y Rica...

Vestrynge marroquí francés tesorero del PP y creador de Podremos...


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

me la suda.
la escoria abertzale.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Frente a la "gran jubilación" Confebask ofrece el "gran reemplazo" como la solución genial.

La derecha empresarial vasca, igual de traidora que la del resto de España y Europa.









Confebask defiende que Euskadi necesita inmigrantes ante la "gran jubilación"


El director general de Confebask, Eduardo Aréchaga, ha explicado en la presentación del informe que dos de cada tres personas ocupadas tienen más de cuarenta años | Cadena SER




www.google.com


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Se hunden los Estados, no nosotros, y ese es el punto que hay que entender. Cuando los Estados ya no puedan falsear más datos, se derrumben económicamente hablando y empiece la reacción en cadena de quiebras habrá que buscar la manera de suplir lo poco que ya dan a la par que tendremos que tener el valor de recuperar lo que nos roban.
> 
> La cosa no está jodida, ellos están jodidos y sin obviar que nos va a salpicar hay que *irse emancipando de su control en medida de lo posible*



caballero caballero pongase la mascarilla.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (2 Dic 2022)

Aníbal_el_Lector dijo:


> Ironías de la vida, pero las Vascongadas eran infinitamente más vascas con el "rancio españolismo" de Franco que ahora, con el PNV atrincherado en el poder desde hace décadas y Bildu gobernando decenas de pueblos.



Lo dije hace meses.

Al R78 le queda aún una anomalía por corregir. La izquierda debe llegar al puesto de Lendakari y rotar de una vez el rumbo que el PNV lleva imponiendo en esa tierra más de 4 décadas, como quien dice, de cosmovisión social.

El PNV siempre "enfrentado" de boquilla con su izquierda local, sabiendo que era casi imposible que alcanzasen éstos el Poder.

A ver si de una vez sienten la presión de ver que el contrario, ahora sí, les va s quitar el sillón.

¿Seguirán viendo bien acercarse al nogal?


----------



## Gnomo (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo llevo hablando en contra de ese tipo de inmigración desde mi adolescencia y me han agredido incluso gente de mi entorno, y no sólo mi entorno todos los demás...
> Para mi un murciano de la época de la mina o altos Hornos también era un inmigrante, un maketo...
> Cientos de veces a la propia gente de mi atmósfera abertzale, del herriko los he llamado maketos...
> ETA se llenó de maketos e hijos de maketos+vascos...
> ...



¿Creés que el feminismo, que es fuerte en Euskadi, y su alta densidad poblacional no tienen influencia?

¿Ves normal que toda la provincia de Soria tengan menos de 90.000 habs. y Euskadi, que cabe dentro de Soria y sobra bastante espacio, tenga 2.200.000 habs.?


----------



## Lábaro (2 Dic 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Por mucho malestar que haya, si dentro de X años los autóctonos son minoría, ya da todo igual, también surgirán opciones políticas del lado inmigrante, simplemente las cuentas no salen para hacer las cosas por la vía electoral, y la otra vía es montar la III Guerra Mundial y seguramente perderla.
> La incógnita es qué puede pasar si a corto plazo la economía implosiona, pero a largo con Africa al lado yo creo que el destino de Europa está sellado, los vascos numéricamente a día de hoy son como una tribu africana más, la marea los barrerá.



Bueno,la Historia ya nos ha enseñado ejemplos de sociedades multiculturales donde la cuspide esta formada por europeos debido a razones evidentes,estando la base formada por otras etnias y razas.Puedes mirar la sociedad de la milenaria India,la America Española o simplemente la sociedad USA actual : Es el "mal menor" ante una perspectiva de guerras y conflictos etnicos(Cuya posibilidad tampoco descarto sobretodo en relacion con la inmigracion islamica).


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Creés que el feminismo, que es fuerte en Euskadi, y su alta densidad poblacional no tienen influencia?
> 
> ¿Ves normal que toda la provincia de Soria tengan menos de 90.000 habs. y Euskadi, que cabe dentro de Soria y sobra bastante espacio, tenga 2.200.000 habs.?



Seguramente por aislacionismo Soria conserve mejor su cultura, como los pueblos internos del Sur de Guipúzcoa y norte de Navarra... 

Las ciudades asesinan cualquier cultura... 
Lo único que queda en las ciudades son clichés del pasado, costumbres deterioradas e intoxicadas, sin nada de Corpus social... 

Yo odio las religiones en general, pero a veces son pegamento socio-cultural y eso también ha sido atacado... 
No puede existir una sociedad con 200 culturas y religiones... 
Con el tiempo los uteros son los que deciden... 
Los uteros y el poder que controla a esas masas...


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo llevo hablando en contra de ese tipo de inmigración desde mi adolescencia y me han agredido incluso gente de mi entorno, y no sólo mi entorno todos los demás...
> Para mi un murciano de la época de la mina o altos Hornos también era un inmigrante, un maketo...
> Cientos de veces a la propia gente de mi atmósfera abertzale, del herriko los he llamado maketos...
> ETA se llenó de maketos e hijos de maketos+vascos...
> ...



la lengua es una herramienta de comunicacion, yo la uso cuando me llama la medico o me atiende osakidetza con el euskalki del pueblo los padres y no me siento nacionalista, ni jelchale ni de la eta o sus hijos politicos. 

y a mi que tengamos morenos o sarracenos del magreb en la region me la trae al fresco si trabajaran, pero si estan chupando de lo publico ya no tengo tanto reparo en ponerlos a parir.

los jelchales y los etarras estan destrozando todo lo que eramos. 

mucho dinero de aqui y de alla pero a la hora de la verdad no luce nada, excepto en las capitales.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

El abanico de aperturismo-endogamia social siempre ha tenido un potencial creador-destructor de sociedades, como la espita de una llave de paso en su justa medida esta el equilibrio, pero los imperios expansionistas siempre han tildado de atraso el no abrir el grifo o imponer a sangre y fuego una realidad artificial que luego se naturaliza... 

Yo no niego en avance, la cuestión es la medida, medida impuesta por otros...


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la lengua es una herramienta de comunicacion, yo la uso cuando me llama la medico o me atiende osakidetza con el euskalki del pueblo los padres y no me siento nacionalista, ni jelchale ni de la eta o sus hijos politicos.
> 
> y a mi que tengamos morenos o sarracenos del magreb en la region me la trae al fresco si trabajaran, pero si estan chupando de lo publico ya no tengo tanto reparo en ponerlos a parir.
> 
> ...



como sois algunos, en nombre del trabajo con latigo y de la bajada de sueldos justificáis cualquier cosa. Hablas como si solo llegaran 3 o 4 familias, cuando son "miles" y sin reemplazo generacional indígena.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> como sois algunos, en nombre del trabajo con latigo y de la bajada de sueldos justificáis cualquier cosa. Hablas como si solo llegaran 3 o 4 familias, cuando son "miles" y sin reemplazo generacional indígena.



¿Indigena te refieres a maketos murciano-gallegos?


----------



## Sr. Pérez (2 Dic 2022)

Este hilo es delicioso. Vamos a echarle un poquito más de salsa, con permiso del OP:

Dice el bienpensismo irritado pop:

_"No son considerados sujetos políticos, quienes han decidido migrar en uso de sus derechos a la libre determinación personal. No vemos parias, sino personas que van camino de redistribuir la riqueza en el mundo, que se han rebelado, que no aceptan el papel de víctimas que les asigna el sistema'._"

¿En qué quedamos? ¿Que deciden migrar en uso de sus derechos a la libre determinación personal o que son pobrecitos parias expulsados de sus tierras ancestrales por los capitalistas malos, víctimas, en fin? Cuidao, porque si es lo primero, ¿qué obligación tenemos los demás de aguantar los efectos secundarios de la gloriosa revolución contra el capital malvado de esos que se han rehusado en ser víctimas convirtiéndonos a los demás en una de tantas y tantas otra patologías sociales?

Y si son víctimas... ¿dónde está el heroísmo en dejar de ser "víctima" en su pueblo para venirse aquí a ser doble víctima"? (Y no entro en lo jugosamente ventajoso que es, hoy por hoy, tener carnet de víctima en las sociedades del bienpensismo rampante, rampante porque está bien regado de dinero público).


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Indigena te refieres a maketos murciano-gallegos?



indígenas, indígenas... llámelos autóctonos o habitantes en extinción y reemplazo.


----------



## Gnomo (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Seguramente por aislacionismo Soria conserve mejor su cultura, como los pueblos internos del Sur de Guipúzcoa y norte de Navarra...
> 
> Las ciudades asesinan cualquier cultura...
> Lo único que queda en las ciudades son clichés del pasado, costumbres deterioradas e intoxicadas, sin nada de Corpus social...
> ...



El tema está en que para el pobre la mejor estrategia para que su hijo salga de la pobreza es tener únicamente un hijo. Y eso es lo que está sucediendo en todo occidente. Mira Galicia o Asturias. No tienes migrantes, pero tienes un envejecimiento brutal. En Asturias, hoy, por cada nacimiento fallecen 3, el día de mañana serán 4.

Así que elige:

Galicia: todos gallegos y mucho gallegos. Muy envejecidos y cada de menos, eso sí.

Euskadi: ya sabes mejor que yo cómo es.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (2 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> No es eso, es el hecho de que mucha gente de entornos abertzales se atreva al fin a decir lo que piensa al ver que este hombre lo hace. Busca la teoría de la espiral de silencio



Tampoco te emociones. En la IA la ley del silencio es la Ley. Son gregarios, como todo vasco, pero ellos hasta el punto del delirio.

Lo suyo sería que este señor prendiera la mecha de una corriente disidente que desembocara en una escisión que pudiera salir al mercado electoral a robar votos a corrientes más establecidas. Entonces empezarían las alarmas y las maniobras evasivas. Pero para eso hacen falta barrios obreros de aluvión en pueblos industriales forrados de gente entre 20 y 30, muy encabronada.

Y esos, aunque aún los tenemos aquí en la patría de los vascos, y en buen número, resulta que son todos de colores. La juventud local autóctona -la que no ha emigrado a trabajos guays entre las élites globalizadas- está muy bien amaestrada en todos los tópicos del bienpensismo pop. Normal. Aquí sólo han podido tener hijos los ingenieritos del PNV casados con la Nekane trabajadora social enchufada en el aparato tristura-asistencial. Y esos qué van a enseñar a sus retoños si no es el catecismo de la abundancia que emana del batzoki y las políticas "sociales".


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> indígenas, indígenas... llámelos autóctonos o habitantes en extinción y reemplazo.



Yo soy un indígena...
Un gallegon de altos Hornos que va a comer a la casa gallega y que no sabe decir eskerrik asko no es indígena...
Quizá puede que incluso sea abertzale o sepa euskera, pero indígena nada...

Un gallego es indígena en galicia si es que es gallego realmente...


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo soy un indígena...
> Un gallegon de altos Hornos que va a comer a la casa gallega y que no sabe decir eskerrik asko no es indígena...
> Quizá puede que incluso sea abertzale o sepa euskera, pero indígena nada...
> 
> Un gallego es indígena en galicia si es que es gallego realmente...



Los españoles autóctonos somos muy homogéneos.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (2 Dic 2022)

Norbaitek esan behar zuen esan beharrekoa

(Alguien tenia que decir lo que se debia decir ).

Ahora viene la victoria pirrica de Madrid sobre los Navarrovascogados .


----------



## Rodal (2 Dic 2022)

yo veo bien que los inmigrantes del Africa vengan con todos sus derechos y sean acogidos generosamente en Euskadi. Allí tendrán las paguitas que necesitan, el amor y la comprensión que lo mismo no les podemos dar en otros sitios de España.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (2 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Un fenomeno similar al de otros paises europeos : La izquierda se progretiza y llena de burgueses,mientras el voto obrero escapa en masa a la abstencion o el socialpatriotismo



O a la "extrema derecha". 

Pero el tema es que la izquierda -sus élites- siempre han sido burguesas. De Engels y Marx a esta parte. Antes, al menos, eran capaces de empatizar con el sufrimiento de la clase obrera, o disimular que les daba penita cuando visitaban los barrios obreros con sus barracas, sus niños escrofulosos y sus alcohólicos. El problema de la izquierda actual no es que se les haya llenado el movimiento obrero de burguesitas ñoñas que ganan todas las discusiones con la carta del "machismo y puuuunto". El problema es que esas burguesitas ya ni siquiera saben fingir esa preocupación.

Poco extraño. Primero porque la clase obrera -de la que salen la mayoría- llegó a vivir tan bien como para mandarlas a estudiar una carrera de pinta y colorea. Segundo porque la izquierda, desde hace dos generaciones o así, es a donde hay que apuntarse si una es "de los buenos". El fondo doctrinal y la capacidad personal de la mayoría de la dirigencia de la izquierda es mínimo. Es todo emoción.

Eso en un momento en el que la clase obrera ya no son 5000 tipos hacinados en una fábrica que entienden perfectamente -porque ellos mismos lo viven cada día- las reivindicaciones de otros 3500 hacinados en una mina aunque sea a 10.000kms de allí.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Los españoles autóctonos somos muy homogéneos.



culturalmente si 
racialmente no.


----------



## Lábaro (2 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hace un siglo al país Vasco vinieron manadas manadas manadas de murcianos toledanos y gallegos...
> Ahora igual, manadas...



Salvo el idioma (Y ni eso en Bizcaya occidental,Navarra sur y toda Alava) esas "manadas" compartian con los vascos un mismo origen rural,una misma religion catolica,una misma etnia europea y por supuesto,un mismo origen español,del mismo modo que infinidad de vascos emigraron a su vez a Cantabria,Sevilla,Cadiz,Madrid y tambien Argentina,Mejico o Cuba (Por,cierto murcianos y toledanos son relativamente escasos en comparacion con castellanos,gallegos o extremeños).Estas similitudes lograron una integracion relativamente rapida y aceptable : Desde el Jelchale "maqueto" Aitor Esteban que habla un perfecto Euscaro,hasta el presidente vascoargentino Hipolito Yrigoyen que hablaba un perfecto español porteño...

Si piensas que esta inmigracion masiva extraeuropea va a ser igual que aquellos "maquetos",creo que estas bastante equivocado y algunos aberchales avispados como Esparza ya empiezan a darse cuenta de ello.Eso por no hablar del error de basar todo el hecho diferencial en la cuestion linguistica y no en la etnia autoctona como incluso Sabino Arana ya intuyo en sus ultimos tiempos.

PD : Yo tambien soy "manada" de cuatro apellidos vascos,tres castellanos y uno asturiano (Aunque yo lo llamo ser Español...)


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> yo veo bien que los inmigrantes del Africa vengan con todos sus derechos y sean acogidos generosamente en Euskadi. Allí tendrán las paguitas que necesitan, el amor y la comprensión que lo mismo no les podemos dar en otros sitios de España.



* El Gobierno destinará 20 millones de euros para trasladar menores migrantes solos desde Canarias y Ceuta al resto de España *


* El Ministerio de Derechos Sociales llevará el próximo martes al Consejo de Ministros una nueva dotación presupuestaria para apoyar la acogida de los menores que las comunidades se comprometieron a recibir desde las regiones que más niños migrantes alojan *









El Gobierno destinará 20 millones de euros para trasladar menores migrantes solos desde Canarias y Ceuta al resto de España


El Ministerio de Derechos Sociales llevará el próximo martes al Consejo de Ministros una nueva dotación presupuestaria para apoyar la acogida de los menores que las comunidades se comprometieron a recibir desde las regiones que más niños migrantes alojan




www.eldiario.es





y las fuerzas de inseguridad haciendo de taxi, mucho se les paga para lo que hacen.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Se hunden los Estados, no nosotros, y ese es el punto que hay que entender. Cuando los Estados ya no puedan falsear más datos, se derrumben económicamente hablando y empiece la reacción en cadena de quiebras habrá que buscar la manera de suplir lo poco que ya dan a la par que tendremos que tener el valor de recuperar lo que nos roban.
> 
> La cosa no está jodida, ellos están jodidos y sin obviar que nos va a salpicar hay que irse emancipando de su control en medida de lo posible



Eso es como decir que no nos hundimos nosotros, que se hunde el imperio romano, y ya sabemos lo que vino después. No tiene nada qie ver con que te guste lo que hay, las crisis de poder siempre traen consecuencias negativas y mucho caos.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Salvo el idioma (Y ni eso en Bizcaya occidental,Navarra sur y toda Alava) esas "manadas" compartian con los vascos un mismo origen rural,una misma religion catolica,una misma etnia europea y por supuesto,un mismo origen español,del mismo modo que infinidad de vascos emigraron a su vez a Cantabria,Sevilla,Cadiz,Madrid y tambien Argentina,Mejico o Cuba (Por,cierto murcianos y toledanos son relativamente escasos en comparacion con castellanos,gallegos o extremeños).Estas similitudes lograron una integracion relativamente rapida y aceptable : Desde el Jelchale "maqueto" Aitor Esteban que habla un perfecto Euscaro,hasta el presidente vascoargentino Hipolito Yrigoyen que hablaba un perfecto español porteño...
> 
> Si piensas que esta inmigracion masiva extraeuropea va a ser igual que aquellos "maquetos",creo que estas bastante equivocado y algunos aberchales avispados como Esparza ya empiezan a darse cuenta de ello.Eso por no hablar del error de basar todo el hecho diferencial en la cuestion linguistica y no en la etnia autoctona como incluso Sabino Arana ya intuyo en sus ultimos tiempos.
> 
> PD : Yo tambien soy "manada" de cuatro apellidos vascos,tres castellanos y uno asturiano (Aunque yo lo llamo ser Español...)



Comparto contigo que las manadas de negros, Mohamedes y en última instancia sudamericanos y asiáticos nada tienen que ver con el binomio vasco-maketo... 

Tu como maketo en parte o hijo de algún maketo sin ánimo de ofensa, es solo un diferencial, también eres generador de conflicto y creador de una litúrgica españolista... 

Los vascos de españolistas nada, si me hablas de fidelidad a Castilla o a un rey concreto te lo compró, y no por parentesco ni cercanía, sino por interes económico puro y duro...


----------



## Lábaro (2 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> yo veo bien que los inmigrantes del Africa vengan con todos sus derechos y sean acogidos generosamente en Euskadi. Allí tendrán las paguitas que necesitan, el amor y la comprensión que lo mismo no les podemos dar en otros sitios de España.



Viga,ojo propio y tal : Del mismo modo que hay separatistas ingenuos que aun creen en una Euscalheria independiente y euscaldun,tambien hay separadores idem que se creen que ellos estan a salvo de la inmigracion masiva porque ellos lo valen (Mas bien lo vale su escaso desarrollo economico...) y los "malos" nos comeremos todo el marron,pero date una vuelta por el agro español o capitales de provincia y luego me cuentas (Con el agravante de que en muchas zonas de España no hay industria ni economia como la vasca que "amortigue" esta invasion masiva que,repito,no entiende de ciudades,pueblos,regiones,villaarribas o villabajos...)

Las regiones boyantes van primero,los demas,vais detras (Aunque en algunas zonas del agro español como Murcia,Aragon y otros ya van parejos a cualquier ciudad vasca...)


----------



## Rodal (2 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Viga,ojo propio y tal : Del mismo modo que hay separatistas ingenuos que aun creen en una Euscalheria independiente y euscaldun,tambien hay separadores idem que se creen que ellos estan a salvo de la inmigracion masiva porque ellos lo valen (Mas bien lo vale su escaso desarrollo economico...) y los "malos" nos comeremos todo el marron,pero date una vuelta por el agro español o capitales de provincia y luego me cuentas (Con el agravante de que en muchas zonas de España no hay industria ni economia como la vasca que "amortigue" esta invasion masiva que,repito,no entiende de ciudades,pueblos,regiones,villaarribas o villabajos...)
> 
> Las regiones boyantes van primero,los demas,vais detras (Aunque en algunas zonas del agro español como Murcia,Aragon y otros ya van parejos a cualquier ciudad vasca...)



tenia un componente ironico el comentario. De todas formas no me negará que el efecto llamada es mayor cuanto mas beneficios puedan sacar los inmigrantes sin esfuerzo. Si en mi comunidad viven regular y tienen que trabajar de temporeros y/o robar y en Euskadi además de eso pueden sacarse paguitas, no me negará que el marroqui salta vallas prefiera aposentarse en esa región tan generosa y en otro tiempo tan sectaria.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Viga,ojo propio y tal : Del mismo modo que hay separatistas ingenuos que aun creen en una Euscalheria independiente y euscaldun,tambien hay separadores idem que se creen que ellos estan a salvo de la inmigracion masiva porque ellos lo valen (Mas bien lo vale su escaso desarrollo economico...) y los "malos" nos comeremos todo el marron,pero date una vuelta por el agro español o capitales de provincia y luego me cuentas (Con el agravante de que en muchas zonas de España no hay industria ni economia como la vasca que "amortigue" esta invasion masiva que,repito,no entiende de ciudades,pueblos,regiones,villaarribas o villabajos...)
> 
> Las regiones boyantes van primero,los demas,vais detras (Aunque en algunas zonas del agro español como Murcia,Aragon y otros ya van parejos a cualquier ciudad vasca...)



el problema de la inmigración es visible en cualquier lugar de la península según das 4 pasos por la calle y efectivamente se extiende por todos lados, según se van llenando los lugares mas colapsados.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

* OTEGI, el ALIADE de la MATRIA VASCA *


----------



## lucky starr (2 Dic 2022)

Españoles NO, inmigrantes SI.

El tipo de carteles que les suele gustar.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Españoles NO, inmigrantes SI.
> 
> El tipo de carteles que les suele gustar.



Guipúzcoa clausura la ayuda especial creada por Bildu para inmigrantes tras gastar 50 millones en seis años.

En los años de máxima demanda, en torno a 2.000 personas, la gran mayoría de origen extranjero, se beneficiaron del subsidio guipuzcoano. 

La demanda real por encima de las previsiones iniciales, el «efecto llamada» que provocó el subsidio –no existe en ninguno de los otros dos territorios vascos– y la factura anual de hasta 11,5 millones de euros fueron varios de los motivos argüidos por el actual gobierno foral de PNV y PSE para extinguir la prestación.









Gipuzkoa clausura la ayuda especial para inmigrantes tras gastar 50 millones en seis años


La AGI fue diseñada en la legislatura de Bildu para personas que no acceden a la RGI | La prestación ha llegado a casi 10.000 personas en el conjunto de los años en los




www.diariovasco.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2022)

El gran reemplazo no tiene nada que ver con la necesidad de manos de obra barata y sí mucho con una limpieza étnica y el exterminio de los europeos.

Todo el planeta odia a Europa, que los motivos sean justificados o no, eso ya es debatible , pero la evidencia es que nos odian :
- Todas las colonias inglesas empezando por la India a la que destruyeron sin compasión . Churchill mató de hambruna a millones de hindúes además de incontables tropelías
- China, después de la guerra del OPIO, fue completamente saqueada. No la desmembraron como hicieron con el imperio Otomano o el imperio español, porque gracias a la mediación de un europeo que trabajaba para el gobierno chino, aceptaron a cambio la inmensa cantidad de plata y arruinaron esa inmensa nación por décadas.
- Japón . Las bombas atómicas no fueron nada comparado con el bombardeo de Tokio y la destrucción de casi todo el país.
- Indonesia, Indochina, Vietnam, Corea, Afganistán .... ¿ queda alguna parte del planeta que no tenga motivos para odiarnos ?

- el nuevo relato impuesto sobre la destrucción de las civilizaciones precolombinas y el exterminio de casi la totalidad de sus habitantes originarios no se justifica con el hecho de que le llevasen una civilización mejor. No lo entienden.

- si bien es verdad que todo el planeta sería como las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra si no fuese por los inventos occidentales, eso no lo ven. Los países productores de petróleo , los árabes, Irán, Irák, Libia, Siria ... no son conscientes que vivirían en la más extrema pobreza si occidente no les pagase por un líquido negro que ni han inventado ni fabrican, que está ahí de casualidad pero que si no fuese por nosotros, como mucho les serviría para iluminarse con lámparas de petróleo y sin luz eléctrica.

- Multimillonarios rencorosos que se creen con la obligación de vengar a sus antepasados y que Alá les ha dado el encargo de expandir su territorio y la religión verdadera, les motiva para borrarnos de la faz de la tierra a ser posible sin bombas y con ingeniería social.

- estoy seguro que el feminismo está financiado por los enemigos de Europa, puesto que las consecuencias al convertir a las mujeres en eunucos, son peores a un barrido de misiles nucleares. Millones de bebés europeos asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, son reemplazados por africanos. Nos dirigen sicarios al servicio de los enemigos cuya finalidad es implantar políticas antinatalistas siendo la más destacable la destrucción de las familias y del concepto de matrimonio como unidad reproductiva.
Han hecho creer a los europeos que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays, y no formar una familia numerosa como nuestros antepasados, que por eso existimos.


- todas las europeas a las que han convencido que son eternas adolescentes, llegarán a la menopausia antes del 2030 y el plan Kalergi habrá finalizado con éxito mucho antes de lo esperado.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (2 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El gran reemplazo no tiene nada que ver con la necesidad de manos de obra barata y sí mucho con una limpieza étnica y el exterminio de los europeos.
> 
> Todo el planeta odia a Europa, que los motivos sean justificados o no, eso ya es debatible , pero la evidencia es que nos odian :
> - Todas las colonias inglesas empezando por la India a la que destruyeron sin compasión . Churchill mató de hambruna a millones de hindúes además de incontables tropelías
> ...



Es mezcla de todo, es un problema multifactorial, el factor mas importante es el que indicas


StackPath


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2022)

A la mujer de Tafalla

_
El pasado 22 de octubre el editor José María Esparza publicaba un artículo en el que recreaba un acto electoral de izquierdas acontecido en su ciudad natal de Tafalla. Al tomar la palabra una mujer –infiero que de una edad no lejana a la jubilación y trabajadora en el sector de los cuidados–, revelaba su precaria situación y su incertidumbre ante el futuro preguntando a los asistentes, “¿Qué hacemos con la inmigración?”.

Por lo visto, los ponentes no fueron capaces de ofrecerle una respuesta convincente, lo que generó un cierto recelo hacia esta mujer y su incómoda pregunta. Este contexto es aprovechado por el autor para hacer un alegato en contra de la inmigración masiva y las causas que la originan. Se limita a ofrecer a su vecina una versión edulcorada del manido “vienen a quitarnos el trabajo” como explicación de su situación, dando por bueno que inmigración y deterioro de las condiciones laborales son todo uno.


Sin embargo, el estancamiento de los salarios reales es un fenómeno que precede a la recepción de inmigración y obedece a otras causas.


Critica una alarmante falta de soluciones sin que él mismo aporte ninguna, más allá de un vago recurso a las “políticas en el país de origen”, que no es sino un brindis al sol para calmar nuestras conciencias.

La particular trayectoria del señor Esparza le lleva a analizar todos los fenómenos sociales y económicos desde el prisma del imperialismo y los procesos de descolonización. No soy historiador ni estoy en posición de debatir su importancia en los fenómenos migratorios, pero no puedo dejar de mencionar lo desafortunado que resulta el artículo en su conjunto.


Empecemos por lo que el autor obvia: la situación de la señora es objetivamente mala. Trabaja en un sector feminizado y precarizado, de naturaleza no deslocalizable y que, con requerimientos formativos medios-bajos, la convierte en una presa fácil para ser una perdedora de la globalización.

Desde finales de los 70 se han dado una serie de tendencias estructurales (como son la desregulación, la creciente captura de los excedentes por parte del factor capital en detrimento del factor trabajo, la globalización de los mercados o la financiarización de la economía) que, a través de mecanismos que exceden al ámbito de este artículo, si bien han sacado de la pobreza extrema a grandes bolsas de población en el tercer mundo, han provocado un deterioro de las clases medias y populares en el mundo occidental.

Este fenómeno está bien documentado y en ningún estudio de referencia aparece la inmigración como causante principal de este deterioro.



En opinión del autor, la inmigración “desarma a los trabajadores locales y hace peligrar sus conquistas sociales”*. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Si la mujer de Tafalla puede disfrutar de sus conquistas sociales será precisamente gracias a la población inmigrante. El saldo entre las cotizaciones que pagan los inmigrantes a la Seguridad Social y las prestaciones que reciben resulta muy positivo para las arcas del Estado*, ya que los trabajadores foráneos aportan el 9,9% de los ingresos del organismo, mientras que solo suponen el 0,9% de los pagos realizados en pensiones de jubilación, viudedad u orfandad.

El autor también habla de que “la necesidad de importar mano de obra” es un “invento de las burguesías nacionales”. Atendiendo a los datos de la Seguridad Social, esta necesidad no es precisamente un invento: en Navarra, un 21% de los afiliados a la Seguridad Social tienen más de 55 años. Con una tasa de natalidad por debajo del 0,8%, el abandono del mercado laboral de estas 60.000 personas en los próximos 5-10 años será imposible suplirlo con el crecimiento natural. Es innegable que vamos a tener que cubrir más puestos de trabajo. El señor Esparza debería reconciliarse con esta realidad. 


También es sorprendente que afirme que la inmigración “desarticula a los pueblos que la reciben, sobre todo a los que, como el vasco, no tienen libertad para decidir sus políticas migratorias”, dando a entender que un hipotético estado vasco estaría fuera de las directrices migratorias europeas. Hay que estar muy desvinculado de los acontecimientos para pensar que un EHxit pueda ser la solución de nada.

No soy ingenuo ni ignoro la realidad social de Tafalla ni de muchos pueblos de la Ribera. Soy consciente y conozco su composición demográfica. Ahora bien, esto no puede ser una carta blanca para coquetear con teorías cercanas a las del gran reemplazo que vaticina la extrema derecha, alegando que “hoy día uno de cada tres nacimientos en Navarra ya es de madre emigrante”.

La actitud asistencialista que muestra (“se debe atender dignamente a todo el que venga –faltaría más–”) tampoco es muy edificante, ya que ignora que hay una parte muy importante de la población migrante que, más allá de huir de la penuria, ha decidido realizar aquí su proyecto de vida y, por qué no, integrarse en esa misma identidad vasca de la que el señor Esparza participa. A nadie debería alarmarle.

Entonces, ¿qué le decimos a la mujer de Tafalla? Hay que hablarle con sinceridad y decirle que su situación obedece a causas identificables; que existe en los gobiernos democráticos capacidad, limitada pero efectiva, de actuar sobre ellas y revertirlas; y que la inmigración no es el chivo expiatorio de sus males.

En definitiva, la estampa que nos dibuja el historiador tafallés es la que estamos viendo a lo largo de Europa: bolsas de población descontentas que, ante la ausencia de opciones convincentes, se decantan por los nuevos populismos, que ofrecen respuestas sencillas a problemas complejos. Si alguien todavía cree que en Francia hay 13 millones de ultraderechistas debería hacérselo mirar.

Este no es sino otro ejemplo de transición al populismo de derechas, que se ceba con personas como la mujer de Tafalla, que no encuentran en sus representantes democráticos la solución a sus problemas. Artículos como el del señor Esparza únicamente sirven para ponerle un puente de plata._


----------



## Tanchus (2 Dic 2022)

Inmigración= contratos precarios, sueldos bajos, carestía y desempleo para los españoles.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Dic 2022)

Todavía seguís pensando que los inmigrantes que vienen desde hace ya cuanto....15 anos en espana (en italia ya va por 20 casi), tienen un perfil económico? 
Eso ya no existe. No deja de ser esclavitud (los que vienen ahora serán esclavos en un futuro lejano) encubierta.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Todavía seguís pensando que los inmigrantes que vienen desde hace ya cuanto....15 anos en espana (en italia ya va por 20 casi), tienen un perfil económico?
> Eso ya no existe. No deja de ser esclavitud (los que vienen ahora serán esclavos en un futuro lejano) encubierta.



En España existe descontrol de fronteras desde la ley de extranjería de Aznar, son 24 años de inva sion permitida.


----------



## Henna (2 Dic 2022)

Jajaja, pero si no dice nada diferente de lo que la izquierda patriota vasca lleva diciendo décadas. Solo cambia el sujeto del señalamiento, de españoles maketos a inmigrantes africanos, y el responsable, antes Franco y ahora Confebask (en realidad son lo mismo: la burguesía vasca).

Gracias @Turgot por traer las desternillantes respuestas. En Galicia dicen "cando rifan as comadres sábense as verdades" (cuando riñen las amigas las verdades salen a la luz) y eso es lo que se ve en el artículo de Insurgente. Se ve que llevaban tiempo aguantando en silencio la altanería de sus "camaradas" vascos y ahora que tienen la oportunidad la responden:



> No me cabe duda de que hay gente en la comunidad de la izquierda abertzale que considera nauseabundo este artículo. Pero es igualmente evidente que una gran parte de ese mundo apoya estas posiciones nazis





> Tras la retaila sobre la URSS, lo que no se pregunta Jose M Esparza es por el origen económico del tren de vida de las clases medias vascas.





> Sin entender que es el imperialismo mismo, y no otra cosa; que es el poderío de los bancos con sede en Bilbao y la posición industrial de Euskal Herria en las cadenas de valor internacionales lo que produce el colchón para sueldos inflados y el juego sindicalista y nacionalista. Es el expolio de los pueblos de origen lo que permite el nivel salarial vasco, la posibilidad (que si o si va a llegar a su fin mal que les pese a todos estos nazis) de vivir ‘bien’ sin destruir la sociedad capitalista y subordinar a los explotadores.





> Lo hemos dicho una y mil veces; la aristocracia obrera vasca no vive bien a costa de los explotadores, sino a costa del expolio imperialista de los pueblos de origen.





> Otra cosa que tampoco se plantea el señor Esparza es por qué los migrantes de forma masiva pasan por completo de los sindicatos burocráticos como ELA y LAB y de los partidos institucionales: a lo mejor es porque estos sindicatos y partidos con corporaciones edificadas en torno a los intereses de la aristocracia obrera vasca, y no de los sectores proletarios que viven en Euskal Herria.





> los políticos de EH Bildu y sus iguales aprendices de nazis de cada uno de los estados occidentales »reconstruyan los países de origen


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Jajaja, pero si no dice nada diferente de lo que la izquierda patriota vasca lleva diciendo décadas. Solo cambia el sujeto del señalamiento, de españoles maketos a inmigrantes africanos, y el responsable, antes Franco y ahora Confebask (en realidad son lo mismo: la burguesía vasca).
> 
> Gracias @Turgot por traer las desternillantes respuestas. En Galicia dicen "cando rifan as comadres sábense as verdades" (cuando riñen las amigas las verdades salen a la luz) y eso es lo que se ve en el artículo de Insurgente. Se ve que llevaban tiempo aguantando en silencio la altanería de sus "camaradas" vascos y ahora que tienen la oportunidad la responden:



Sí, pero es que durante los últimos 15 años Bildu decía cosas DIFERENTES respecto a una inmigración u otra


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Jajaja, pero si no dice nada diferente de lo que la izquierda patriota vasca lleva diciendo décadas. Solo cambia el sujeto del señalamiento, de españoles maketos a inmigrantes africanos, y el responsable, antes Franco y ahora Confebask (en realidad son lo mismo: la burguesía vasca).
> 
> Gracias @Turgot por traer las desternillantes respuestas. En Galicia dicen "cando rifan as comadres sábense as verdades" (cuando riñen las amigas las verdades salen a la luz) y eso es lo que se ve en el artículo de Insurgente. Se ve que llevaban tiempo aguantando en silencio la altanería de sus "camaradas" vascos y ahora que tienen la oportunidad la responden:



unos marxistas no pueden ser aprendices de nazis, sin renunciar al marxismo, cosa que no hacen.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es como decir que no nos hundimos nosotros, que se hunde el imperio romano, y ya sabemos lo que vino después. No tiene nada qie ver con que te guste lo que hay, las crisis de poder siempre traen consecuencias negativas y mucho caos.



Totalmente.

Es como decir "El pueblo no lo arrasó la rotura de la presa, no. Fue el agua de lluvia de hace 2 años"

Negar la realidad y querer moldearda a golpe de martillo hacen algunos.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (2 Dic 2022)

¿Rojipardismo en un partido que hunde sus raíces en el proto nacionalsocialismo? ¡Balla!


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> ¿Rojipardismo en un partido que hunde sus raíces en el proto nacionalsocialismo? ¡Balla!



proto nacionalsocialismo? a que te refieres estas llamando strasseristas a los batasunos?.


----------



## Leopoldo (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Guipúzcoa clausura la ayuda especial creada por Bildu para inmigrantes tras gastar 50 millones en seis años.
> 
> En los años de máxima demanda, en torno a 2.000 personas, la gran mayoría de origen extranjero, se beneficiaron del subsidio guipuzcoano.
> 
> ...



Se lo dijeron los del PNV a los a los chalados de los abertzales vais a provocar un efecto llamada, vais a provocar un efecto llamada....y ellos errre que erre....que no, que estaban construyendo la Euskal Herria sozialista. Anda que donde no hay mata no hay patata. 

Los bildus están ya desactivados. Tenían a 400 chavales en las cárceles y ya subidos al carro de la mamandurria de la Matria y de las viogen. 

No sé enterán que la vaca no da para tantos, y que tendrán que luchar por los suyos. Hace un tiempo estaba en San Sebastian en el paseo marítimo y veías grupos de menas que aquello asustaba. Los propios vascos están viendo que lo que viene no son los currelas que veían pasar por la N1 en los años 70 que venían de Francia que esto es otro cosa muy distinta.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Se lo dijeron los del PNV a los a los chalados de los abertzales vais a provocar un efecto llamada, vais a provocar un efecto llamada....y ellos errre que erre....que no, que estaban construyendo la Euskal Herria sozialista. Anda que donde no hay mata no hay patata.
> 
> Los bildus están ya desactivados. Tenían a 400 chavales en las cárceles y ya subidos al carro de la mamandurria de la Matria y de las viogen.
> 
> No sé enterán que la vaca no da para tantos, y que tendrán que luchar por los suyos. Hace un tiempo estaba en San Sebastian en el paseo marítimo y veías grupos de menas que aquello asustaba. Los propios vascos están viendo que lo que viene no son los currelas que veían pasar por la N1 en los años 70 que venían de Francia que esto es otro cosa muy distinta.



Desde mi punto de vista buscaban el efecto llamada, los tios estos siempre han sido multicultis con odio hacia lo español. Recordemos el rock radical vasco de los 80 donde se empezaba hablar de la euskadi tropikal y todas esas cosas progres de los muguruza y compañia.
Como ejemplo veamos la campaña de EH Bildu que hacían al mismo tiempo que Aznar permitia la inva sion en el año 1999.


----------



## Leopoldo (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista buscaban el efecto llamada, los tios estos siempre han sido multicultis con odio hacia lo español. Recordemos el rock radical vasco de los 80 donde se empezaba hablar de la euskadi tropikal y todas esas cosas progres de los muguruza y compañia.
> Como ejemplo veamos lo que hacían segun Aznar permitia la inva sion en el año 1999.



Iba a decir precisamente mientras te leía lo de la Euskadi Tropikal que se puso de moda en los 90.

Es que ha habido un cambio radical en la IA, el que haya vivido aquí sabrá de lo que hablo. En los años 50-60, la IA era una mezcla de hijos de obreros + catolicismo Leon XIII + indígenismo muy bestia + una élite intelectual (los Barandiaran, Aranzadi and company) + un conservadurismo atavico y mucha mala leche. En los 70 se líaban a trompazos con los hyppis que comenzaban a pulular por los pueblos burlándose de como hablaban.

Ellos (los antiguos de la IA) eran de poteo, de canciones picantes con trikitixa, todo muy marial (Jose María, Ignacio Maria, Mari Carmen), todos con nombres compuestos con buena hidalguia universal (Jose Migueles etc), impronta jesuita, matanza del cerdo, romerias, peleas con tirachinas,......y todo eso cambia en los 80 con el Rock Radical VAsco, la heroina, se llena todo de mariguaneros, aparece Segui, la segunda generación de ETA que ya son todos mariguaneros 100 % (los Txerokis, el Pla etc.) y se van haciendo ahora todos proges.......cuando antes de ayer eran unos tios brutotes, pero que eran integros, y tenían algo de "buen salvaje".


----------



## Cens0r (2 Dic 2022)

Euskal Herria será negra y africana o no será.
Los etarras lo quisieron y los etarras lo tendrán.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Iba a decir precisamente mientras te leía lo de la Euskadi Tropikal que se puso de moda en los 90.
> 
> Es que ha habido un cambio radical en la IA, el que haya vivido aquí sabrá de lo que hablo. En los años 50-60, la IA era una mezcla de hijos de obreros + catolicismo Leon XIII + indígenismo muy bestia + una élite intelectual (los Barandiaran, Aranzadi and company) + un conservadurismo atavico y mucha mala leche. En los 70 se líaban a trompazos con los hyppis que comenzaban a pulular por los pueblos burlándose de como hablaban.
> 
> Ellos (los antiguos de la IA) eran de poteo, de canciones picantes con trikitixa, todo muy marial (Jose María, Ignacio Maria, Mari Carmen), todos con nombres compuestos con buena hidalguia universal (Jose Migueles etc), impronta jesuita, matanza del cerdo, romerias, peleas con tirachinas,......y todo eso cambia en los 80 con el Rock Radical VAsco, la heroina, se llena todo de mariguaneros, aparece Segui, la segunda generación de ETA que ya son todos mariguaneros 100 % (los Txerokis, el Pla etc.) y se van haciendo ahora todos proges.......cuando antes de ayer eran unos tios brutotes, pero que eran integros, y tenían algo de "buen salvaje". Estos que quieren salvar a la humanidad y que ni siquiera son capaces de salvarse ellos mismos.



Hay muchas cosas que desconozco de las que mencionas, no sé lo que eran antes de los 80, ni siquiera soy de esa región, soy de otra región de al lado.

Sin embargo esta claro que alguien en algún post anterior dijo algo de la CIA y creo que por ahí van los tiros, son la herramienta del sistema para balcanizar España. Nunca se van a independizar, el mayor grado de independencia que les permiten sus amos ser, no va mas allá de ser una euroregión con la administración en Bruselas en lugar de Madrid y no creo que eso sea muy bueno para ellos, si España no pinta nada, una región mas pequeña mucho menos. Por otro lado tenemos y tienen garantizado enfrentamientos etnicos que puede que les impidan ser lo que un día quisieron llegar a ser.


----------



## Ibar (2 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Euskal Herria será negra y africana o no será.
> Los etarras lo quisieron y los etarras lo tendrán.



Ay si sólo fuese Euskal Herria...


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Dic 2022)

Puntualizo que además de la izda, la ultraderecha como bien dice el artículo no va ha hacer nada contra la inmigración más allá de la retórica vacía para ganar votos, la necesita como el comer y como buenos perros de presa del capital que son no está ni de lejos en sus intenciones acabar con ella, mientras a sus amos les interese seguirán permitiendola, ya veis la meloni en Italia, sus primeras medidas, recortes sociales, pero de la inmigración que fue su caballo de batalla nada se ha olvidado por completo en cuanto a llegado al gobierno.
Ni gun partido permitido por el sistema va a acabar con esta lacra.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Puntualizo que además de la izda, la ultraderecha como bien dice el artículo no va ha hacer nada contra la inmigración más allá de la retórica vacía para ganar votos, la necesita como el comer y como buenos perros de presa del capital que son no está ni de lejos en sus intenciones acabar con ella, mientras a sus amos les interese seguirán permitiendola, ya veis la meloni en Italia, sus primeras medidas, recortes sociales, pero de la inmigración que fue su caballo de batalla nada se ha olvidado por completo en cuanto a llegado al gobierno.
> Ni gun partido permitido por el sistema va a acabar con esta lacra.



NI Abascal es facha, ni meloni tampoco. Son lo que son, ningún partido que represente un peligro para el sistema va llegar a tocar nada. Pero lo que esta claro que la izquierda marxista es internacionalista y es mas de lo mismo, de hecho este tipo no da ninguna solución, mas que la obrera que gane la mitad no tiene porque ganar la mitad, pero no dice que debe hacer o que van a hacer ellos para que gane lo que la corresponde, es tan tibio que ni siquiera habla de axfisiar economicamente a los "inmigrantes" para sigan su curso o un ministerio de la repatración. Como dije soluciones no da ninguna, solo palabrería hueca.


----------



## Ibar (2 Dic 2022)

Precisamente son los nietos de los "maquetos" los que más apoyan la inmigración por puro sentimentalismo: "mis abuelos tuvieron que dejar Extremadura para venir aquí", etc.

Y en cuanto a la izquierda abertzale, dejaron claro que vasco es quien vive y trabaja en Euskal Herria.


----------



## greendoormas (2 Dic 2022)

Ojalá se llene el pais Vasco de moronegros y la líen a diario 1000 veces. Bien que miraban para otro lado cuando eta mataba guardias civiles, policías ,militares y muchas personas civiles. Ahí que se jodan y sufran por putos cobardes de mierda. Ojalá que no puedan salir a la calle y ojalá dejen de ir a Cantabria o castilla la casta de piojosos de mierda del cero negativo de los cojones


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Ojalá se llene el pais Vasco de moronegros y la líen a diario 1000 veces. Bien que miraban para otro lado cuando eta mataba guardias civiles, policías ,militares y muchas personas civiles. Ahí que se jodan y sufran por putos cobardes de mierda. Ojalá que no puedan salir a la calle y ojalá dejen de ir a Cantabria o castilla la casta de piojosos de mierda del cero negativo de los cojones



Entran miles de ellos a diario y los reparten por toda la peninsula, es mas probable que si los llevas allí todos, cuando colapse aquello se extiendan como una mancha de aceite por toda la península de una manera más rápida.


----------



## Cens0r (2 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Ay si sólo fuese Euskal Herria...



Pero ellos se joderán los primeros y el resto podremos reírnos de ellos antes de desaparecer. 
Los negros les van a joder el rh a las nekanes.


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Pero ellos se joderán los primeros y el resto podremos reírnos de ellos antes de desaparecer.
> Los negros les van a joder el rh a las nekanes.



De los primeros nada...


----------



## Gárgolo (2 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Precisamente son los nietos de los "maquetos" los que más apoyan la inmigración por puro sentimentalismo: "mis abuelos tuvieron que dejar Extremadura para venir aquí", etc.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la izquierda abertzale, dejaron claro que vasco es quien vive y trabaja en Euskal Herria.



Ahora a echar la culpa a los nietos de los "maketos", porque como todos sabemos son los nietos de los "maketos" los que mandan en Vascongadas y les regalan las pagas a la moronegrada por tocarse los huevos.


----------



## Leopoldo (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> NI Abascal es facha, ni meloni tampoco. Son lo que son, ningún partido que represente un peligro para el sistema va llegar a tocar nada. Pero lo que esta claro que la izquierda marxista es internacionalista y es mas de lo mismo, de hecho este tipo no da ninguna solución, mas que la obrera que gane la mitad no tiene porque ganar la mitad, pero no dice que debe hacer o que van a hacer ellos para que gane lo que la corresponde, es tan tibio que ni siquiera habla de axfisiar economicamente a los "inmigrantes" para sigan su curso o un ministerio de la repatración. Como dije soluciones no da ninguna, solo palabrería hueca.



Interesante lo que comentas.

En Francia se comienza a hablar cada vez más seriamente del termino "reemigración". Es de una simpleza, pero de una fuerza enorme. De la misma manera que han venido se pueden ir. No tiene que ser violento, ni nada de eso, incluso se les puede dar una ayuda para que monten algo en sus países. Si llegan tan facilmente, pueden facilmente largarse. La inmigración no tiene porque ser definitiva ¿no hablan tanto los progres de que somos migrantes como los pajaros? Pues si han migrado aquí pueden volver a reemigrar.


----------



## Ibar (2 Dic 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Pero ellos se joderán los primeros y el resto podremos reírnos de ellos antes de desaparecer.
> Los negros les van a joder el rh a las nekanes.



Pues nos reiremos todos porque Euskadi no es la zona con más inmigración.


----------



## greendoormas (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Entran miles de ellos a diario y los reparten por toda la peninsula, es mas probable que si los llevas allí todos, cuando colapse aquello se extiendan como una mancha de aceite por toda la península de una manera más rápida.



Seguro… pero verlos sufrir e implorar al estado español soluciones no tiene precio


----------



## Ibar (2 Dic 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Ahora a echar la culpa a los nietos de los "maketos", porque como todos sabemos son los nietos de los "maketos" los que mandan en Vascongadas y les regalan las pagas a la moronegrada por tocarse los huevos.



Si hubieses seguido este debate en medios euskaldunes verías como se menciona a los familiares venidos de fuera cada dos por tres, puro sentimentalismo. De todas formas, no sé de donde sacas que no hay nietos de "maketos" en esos partidos ni entre sus votantes.

Mucha gente está mezclada porque a pesar de lo que muchos insinúan, no hubo reparos en mezclarse entre autóctonos y "maketos".


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> NI Abascal es facha, ni meloni tampoco. Son lo que son, ningún partido que represente un peligro para el sistema va llegar a tocar nada. Pero lo que esta claro que la izquierda marxista es internacionalista y es mas de lo mismo, de hecho este tipo no da ninguna solución, mas que la obrera que gane la mitad no tiene porque ganar la mitad, pero no dice que debe hacer o que van a hacer ellos para que gane lo que la corresponde, es tan tibio que ni siquiera habla de axfisiar economicamente a los "inmigrantes" para sigan su curso o un ministerio de la repatración. Como dije soluciones no da ninguna, solo palabrería hueca.



vOx no está permitido por el sistema. No se que parte de "extrema derecha" entiendes tú que es un permiso del sistema. Por cierto ni los aberchandals ni Podemos tampoco están permitidos. El "sistema" que es una especie de palabra mágica a la que aludís sin saber muy bien nunca a que os referís en realidad no es un grupo de gente que se reuna para decidir cosas, si no un consenso difuso de los distintos grupos de poder que a veces tienen intereses enfrentados. A Podemos y Bildu no los quiere el liberalismo, aunque les tolera por ser progresistas y el PSOE, otro grupo de poder, los necesita. vOx no tiene ninguna característica que apele a ningún grupo de poder real y todos los intentos han sido por sacarlos fuera del espacio político, recordemos el discurso de Casado en la moción de censura a Sanchez y como fue elogiado por todos los medios de comunicación de derecha e izquierda.


----------



## Gárgolo (2 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Si hubieses seguido este debate en medios euskaldunes verías como se menciona a los familiares venidos de fuera cada dos por tres, puro sentimentalismo. De todas formas, no sé de donde sacas que no hay nietos de "maketos" en esos partidos ni entre sus votantes.
> 
> Mucha gente está mezclada porque a pesar de lo que muchos insinúan, no hubo reparos en mezclarse entre autóctonos y "maketos".



Gracias a esos maketos y nietos de maketos hay una parlamentaria de VOX en el parlamento vasco que habla en contra de la inmigración descontrolada, porque no hay un solo parlamentario de partidos vascos que haga lo mismo, así que no nos cuentes películas de "debates" en medios euskaldunes. Y estamos hablando de un partido de maricomplejines como VOX, ya no te digo un partido abiertamente antiinmigración. En Vascongadas hablar en contra de la inmigración es directamente ponerte en el punto de mira de toda la purria aberchale y peneuvera, no nos intentes hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino.


----------



## Ibar (2 Dic 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Gracias a esos maketos y nietos de maketos hay una parlamentaria de VOX en el parlamento vasco que habla en contra de la inmigración descontrolada, porque no hay un solo parlamentario de partidos vascos que haga lo mismo, así que no nos cuentes películas de "debates" en medios euskaldunes. Y estamos hablando de un partido de maricomplejines como VOX, ya no te digo un partido abiertamente antiinmigración. En Vascongadas hablar en contra de la inmigración es directamente ponerte en el punto de mira de toda la purria aberchale y peneuvera, no nos intentes hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino.



Una parlamentaria de 75. Venga, ahora dime a dónde fueron los votos del resto de nietos de "maketos", quizás a esos partidos que no se muestran en contra y en el que hay mucho sentimentalismo al respecto por verse reflejados en las vivencias de sus familias?


----------



## Gárgolo (2 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Una parlamentaria de 75. Venga, ahora dime a dónde fueron los votos del resto de nietos de "maketos", quizás a esos partidos que no se muestran en contra y en el que hay mucho sentimentalismo al respecto por verse reflejados en las vivencias de sus familias?



La mayoría de maketos tienen el cerebro lavado por la oligarquía vasca y su política apisonadora del "puentes y no muros" y el "*Ongi Etorri Errefuxiatuak", pero lo que no tiene vuelta de hoja es que esa única diputada ha sido votada por maketos, cosa que tendría que dar vergüenza a cualquiera que vaya por la vida de "patriota" vasco. 
Si hoy en día Vascongadas está llena de moros y negros no es por culpa de los maketos precisamente, si no de la oligarquía vasca, sus hijos y sus nietos. *


----------



## Quercus ilex (2 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos por este hilo.
Hacía tiempo que no leía aportaciones tan interesantes y razonadas sobre un tema de verdadero interés. Y con educación y buenas maneras por parte de todos. Así da gusto leeros.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Para que los SUPER PROGRES abertzales digan eso, debe estar ya la COSA MUY NEGRA.... LOL!!



Su nieta lamiendo rabo negro y este berreando

Putos maketoss


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Dic 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> "Llevo toda la vida votando a la izquierda y ahora me doy cuenta que la inmigración puede ser un problema. ¿Qué vamos a hacer?"
> 
> ABRIR GRANDE



@Billy Fockabocas


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> vOx no está permitido por el sistema. No se que parte de "extrema derecha" entiendes tú que es un permiso del sistema. Por cierto ni los aberchandals ni Podemos tampoco están permitidos. El "sistema" que es una especie de palabra mágica a la que aludís sin saber muy bien nunca a que os referís en realidad no es un grupo de gente que se reuna para decidir cosas, si no un consenso difuso de los distintos grupos de poder que a veces tienen intereses enfrentados. A Podemos y Bildu no los quiere el liberalismo, aunque les tolera por ser progresistas y el PSOE, otro grupo de poder, los necesita. vOx no tiene ninguna característica que apele a ningún grupo de poder real y todos los intentos han sido por sacarlos fuera del espacio político, recordemos el discurso de Casado en la moción de censura a Sanchez y como fue elogiado por todos los medios de comunicación de derecha e izquierda.



En el sistema corrupto del Re-78 no funciona la sanidad, no funciona la justicia, no funcionan nada bajo su control, por otro lado como en toda democracia, partiendo de estas obviedades... ¿crees que funcionan las elecciones?, si es lo que crees, que todo funciona menos eso, es que eres muy ingenuo.
VOX, esta en las autonomias(Madrid, Castilla y Leon, Andalucia,etc), no solo están permitidos sino que son la muleta verde del PP.
Los aberchandals quien coño son esos, ¿4 izquierdistas woke del barrio del gamonal?. ¿O dices los aberchales?
Podemos esta permitido y en el gobierno.

La izquierda woke está casada con el capitalismo:
“¿Qué pasaría si la ideología del mundo corporativo y la ideología de la izquierda “progresista” no hubieran forjado un inexplicable matrimonio de conveniencia, sino que hubieran brotado todo el tiempo de la misma raíz? ¿Qué pasa si la izquierda y el capitalismo global son fundamentalmente lo mismo: motores para destruir formas de vida habituales y reemplazarlas con la matriz tecnológica universalista globalizada que actualmente se está desarrollando a nuestro alrededor?”
La izquierda progresista y el capitalismo global, lejos de ser antagónicos como alguna vez pensamos algunos de nosotros, han demostrado ser buenos partidos. Ambos son proyectos utópicos totalizadores. Ambos desconfían del pasado, son contrarios con los límites y demarcaciones, y son hostiles a la religión, las “supersticiones” y los límites que la naturaleza o la cultura imponen al individuo humano. Ambos aspiran a una utopía global en la que el mundo vivirá como un solo hombre, según los sueños de Lenin y Lennon. Si los últimos 40 años nos han enseñado algo, es que los sueños de igualdad universal pueden convertirse muy fácilmente en sueños de acceso universal al mercado. No en vano, The Progressives y The Economist están a favor de las fronteras abiertas. Hay una razón por la que tantos hippies se han convertido en multimillonarios tecnológicos. Si alguna vez se ha preguntado qué tipo de «revolución» es patrocinada por Nike, alentada por BP, propagada por Hollywood y Netflix y vista por Facebook y YouTube, encontrará la respuesta aquí.
_Paul Kingsnorth, “Cómo la izquierda fue jodida por el capitalismo, Los progresistas siempre han sido parte de la élite corporativa”, UnHerd 5.7.2022_

La extrema derecha o derecha sociológica no sirven para absolutamente nada, porque España no tiene ningún tipo de solución política posible. Tiene una crisis moral y de valores.


----------



## OYeah (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> En el sistema corrupto del Re-78 no funciona la sanidad, no funciona la justicia, no funcionan nada bajo su control, por otro lado como en toda democracia, partiendo de estas obviedades... ¿crees que funcionan las elecciones?, si es lo que crees, que todo funciona menos eso, es que eres muy ingenuo.
> VOX, esta en las autonomias(Madrid, Castilla y Leon, Andalucia,etc), no solo están permitidos sino que son la muleta verde del PP.
> Los aberchands quien coño son esos, ¿4 izquierdistas woke del barrio del gamonal?. ¿O dices los aberchales?
> Podemos esta permitido y en el gobierno.
> ...




Creo que algo se podría hacer, algo significativo, desde un partido cuyo principal eje fuera la INMIGRACIÓN CERO y los españoles primero en todo.

Democracia Nacional, en mi caso, después de intentarlo con Falange de las Jons, o con Frente Obrero, es quizás ése partido. Quizás. Pero ha de ser más broncas que votonto. Parece ser que quien lo lleva ahora es de ése estilo, entiende que sin polémica no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> En el sistema corrupto del Re-78 no funciona la sanidad, no funciona la justicia, no funcionan nada bajo su control, por otro lado como en toda democracia, partiendo de estas obviedades... ¿crees que funcionan las elecciones?, si es lo que crees, que todo funciona menos eso, es que eres muy ingenuo.
> VOX, esta en las autonomias(Madrid, Castilla y Leon, Andalucia,etc), no solo están permitidos sino que son la muleta verde del PP.
> Los aberchands quien coño son esos, ¿4 izquierdistas woke del barrio del gamonal?. ¿O dices los aberchales?
> Podemos esta permitido y en el gobierno.
> ...



Ah, vale que eres magufo político, entonces nada te dejo con tus conspiraciones de control total. Puta mierda de magufos, subnormales de mierda. Menudo lastre.


----------



## Ibar (2 Dic 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> La mayoría de maketos tienen el cerebro lavado por la oligarquía vasca y su política apisonadora del "puentes y no muros" y el "*Ongi Etorri Errefuxiatuak", pero lo que no tiene vuelta de hoja es que esa única diputada ha sido votada por maketos, cosa que tendría que dar vergüenza a cualquiera que vaya por la vida de "patriota" vasco.
> Si hoy en día Vascongadas está llena de moros y negros no es por culpa de los maketos precisamente, si no de la oligarquía vasca, sus hijos y sus nietos. *



¿Vergüenza? Pues sí, pero no por lo que tú crees.
La parlamentaria de Vox no está ahí por estar en contra de la inmigración, es el típico voto españolista antinacionalista que anteriormente estuvo representado en UPyD.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Creo que algo se podría hacer, algo significativo, desde un partido cuyo principal eje fuera la INMIGRACIÓN CERO y los españoles primero en todo.
> 
> Democracia Nacional, en mi caso, después de intentarlo con Falange de las Jons, o con Frente Obrero, es quizás ése partido. Quizás. Pero ha de ser más broncas que votonto. Parece ser que quien lo lleva ahora es de ése estilo, entiende que sin polémica no hay nada que hacer.



El frente obrero esta a favor de la inmigración dice que es necesaria, lo dice Vaquero en un video casi al final del mismo lo señale hace tiempo por aquí, a mi no me convencen dicen que ser español solo es algo cultural y no especifican cuanto es la inmigración necesaria, por lo tanto mas de lo mismo.
Democracia nacional es un partido con gente encarcelada por lo de Blanquerna, están muy bien, soy simpatizante.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> El frente obrero esta a favor de la inmigración dice que es necesaria, lo dice Vaquero en un video casi al final del mismo lo señale hace tiempo por aquí, a mi no me convencen dicen que ser español solo es algo cultural y no especifican cuanto es la inmigración necesaria, por lo tanto mas de lo mismo.
> Democracia nacional es un partido con gente encarcelada por lo de Blanquerna, están muy bien, soy simpatizante.



Blanquerna fue un ataque a una celebración masona, iba a hacerse una lectura de plancha masónica, lo sé de buena tinta.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ah, vale que eres magufo político, entonces nada te dejo con tus conspiraciones de control total. Puta mierda de magufos, subnormales de mierda. Menudo lastre.



Mas lastre es VOX y sus vinculos con ACOM y Israel, a través de la Rocio "Sinagogas", sigue votando a Ndongo el señor ese del Camerún que creo que trabajo tanto como Abascal. O vota al PP, o quien quieras, sigue soñando que tu voto sirve para algo.


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Mas lastre es VOX y sus vinculos con ACOM y Israel, a través de la Rocio "Sinagogas", sigue votando a Ndongo el señor ese del Camerún que creo que trabajo tanto como Abascal. O vota al PP, o quien quieras, sigue soñando que tu voto sirve para algo.



aiiiiiiii, aiiiiiiii, los hudios, que lo controlan todo, esta mañana tropece con una piedra, seguro que la pusieron hay los hudios para matarme.

Sois ridículos.


----------



## Gárgolo (2 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Vergüenza? Pues sí, pero no por lo que tú crees.
> La parlamentaria de Vox no está ahí por estar en contra de la inmigración, es el típico voto españolista antinacionalista que anteriormente estuvo representado en UPyD.



Bueno, eso lo dices tú, pero sea por lo que sea lo que no tiene vuelta de hoja es que es la única que critica en el parlamento vasco la política de inmigración descontrolada e invasiva del gobierno vasco con el apoyo de la oposición aberchale, y eso es lo que tendría que darles vergüenza viendo como está la situación. Lo que ya es de risa si no fuera por la gravedad del asunto, es venir ahora con el cuento de que la culpa la tiene el "sentimentalismo" de los maketos con la inmigración, cuando no hay un puto parlamentario aberchale ni peneuvero que no tache de fascista a cualquiera que critique a los puñeteros parásitos invasores que están viviendo a costa de los impuestos y el trabajo de todos, y no conformes con parasitar encima convierten los barrios en auténticos estercoleros de delincuencia e inseguridad.


----------



## aretai (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Dentro de la izquierda empiezan a elevarse voces contra el buenismo, y dentro de la derecha empieza a aceptarse que si los ricos no pagan más, nos hundimos.
> 
> Así de jodida está la cosa, y seguramente ya sea tarde.



Podrías dar ejemplos de cada uno. Gracias


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> aiiiiiiii, aiiiiiiii, los hudios, que lo controlan todo, esta mañana tropece con una piedra, seguro que la pusieron hay los hudios para matarme.
> 
> Sois ridículos.



no tienes huevos ni para decir judios. Vaya si no puedes criticarlos es que mandan sobre ti...


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Podrías dar ejemplos de cada uno. Gracias



Chico, estás en un hilo donde en su titular un antiguo etarra está diciendo eso precisamente, hay que hacer un esfuercito y no esperar a que te lo den todo hecho.









Reino Unido sube su impuesto de sociedades al 25% para costear el masivo gasto causado por la pandemia


El Gobierno británico subirá en abril de 2023 del 19 % al 25 % el impuesto a los beneficios de las empresas, como primera medida para tratar de sanear...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> no tienes huevos ni para decir judios. Vaya si no puedes criticarlos es que mandan sobre ti...



Si, si, me has calado. Lo dicho, que ridículos, molestos, nocivos y lastres sois.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Si, si, me has calado. Lo dicho, que ridículos, molestos, nocivos y lastres sois.



ale vete a votar a Ndongo el negro de vox, que no trabajo nunca y te lo agradecera.


----------



## aretai (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Chico, estás en un hilo donde en su titular un antiguo etarra está diciendo eso precisamente, hay que hacer un esfuercito y no esperar a que te lo den todo hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te preguntaba porque hablabas de "voces". Es decir, varias cabezas visibles de los diferentes espectros políticos... y hasta nueva orden es un grano de arena (no hace desierto).


----------



## uberales (2 Dic 2022)

Éste está sacando lustre a boina roja del abuelo y afinando su canto para empezar el día con el Oriamendi. Tras eso saldrá gritando Viva El Rey y las Leyes Viejas de España. Todo ello con la escopeta de postas dejada en herencia por su tío cura.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Te preguntaba porque hablabas de "voces". Es decir, varias cabezas visibles de los diferentes espectros políticos... y hasta nueva orden es un grano de arena (no hace desierto).



No, voces es gente, no sé de dónde sacas que voces significa cabezas visibles, no sé si es que esperabas que estuviésemos en plena revolución o qué, el primer paso es que se empiece a discutir públicamente los dogmas de fe. 

De todas formas, este tío no será Otegi pero tampoco es un don nadie, lo suficientemente importante para que sus palabras hayan molestado.


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Dic 2022)

La verdad es verdadera la diga un proetarra, un proespañolarra un eremita o un sufí.

MENA: negocio de secuestro de menores subnormusulmànicos para crear monstruítos y extender el pánico en sociedades occidentales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Es mezcla de todo, es un problema multifactorial, el factor mas importante es el que indicas
> 
> 
> StackPath



Si el problema es que los robots y la inteligencia artificial, además de las máquinas como las cosechadoras, harán innecesario el trabajo humano , y menos el trabajo poco especializado como el que pueden ofrecer los africanos. Hasta profesiones como médicos o cirujanos serán reemplazados en pocos años. 

No entiendo por qué se deslocaliza cualquier industria, como la confección de ropa y calzado, fábricas de tecnología y de cualquier producto, incluso astilleros ... y se importan africanos para recoger las cosechas.
Lo lógico es que apliquen métodos de cultivo intensivo que no necesitan mano de obra. o que cultiven en otro país .

Tiene más lógica que se fabrique aquí la ropa de Zara con personal autóctono que deslocalicen esa industria y sin embargo mantengan las menos rentables.


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (2 Dic 2022)

No me interesa el problema vasco.. me preocupa la inmigracion en general, que quita identidad, ensucia, afea, destruye la dignidad en el trabajo.. soy de izquierdas y no se me caen los anillos diciendo esto, aunque me miran mal los 4 cenutrios de siempre


----------



## Hermericus (2 Dic 2022)

A buenas horas mangas verdes.

Euskadistán será un territorio de mayoria negro-moro dentro de pocos lustros.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> A buenas horas mangas verdes.
> 
> Euskadistán será un territorio de mayoria negro-moro dentro de pocos lustros.



Mas de 20 años ha tardado en darse cuenta.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> proto nacionalsocialismo? a que te refieres estas llamando strasseristas a los batasunos?.



Nah, va por Arana, mentor del nacionalismo vasco del que salió el ala abertzale sozialista. Nacionalismo + socialismo = hombres de paz.


----------



## alrse (2 Dic 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Nah, va por Arana, mentor del nacionalismo vasco del que salió el ala abertzale sozialista. Nacionalismo + socialismo = hombres de paz.



el nazismo es de 1933, Arana ni los olio murio en 1903, como mucho copio a los eugenistas americanos. Por cierto que Sabino Arana termino creando una liga de españolistas, renegando de sus anteriores obras.


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> ale vete a votar a Ndongo el negro de vox, que no trabajo nunca y te lo agradecera.



No se presenta, pero le prefiero mil veces a alguien como tú.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No se presenta, pero le prefiero mil veces a alguien como tú.



antiblanco e ignorante Ndongo es asesor del partido VOX.
Tu lo quieres en España, pero no lo quieren ni en Camerún.
Sigue votando vagos y inútiles multiculturales, garantia asegurada.


----------



## Segismunda (3 Dic 2022)

La izquierda defiende la inmigración masiva por culpa de los ricos. Ellos no quieren, es que los engaña Amancio Ortega.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> antiblanco e ignorante Ndongo es asesor del partido VOX.
> Tu lo quieres en España, pero no lo quieren ni en Camerún.
> Sigue votando vagos y inútiles multiculturales, garantia asegurada.



¿A donde es candidato, metepatas? Tiene mas huevos, que tú. Llorones como tú me sobran. Pablo Iglesias también es blanco. Adivina a quien prefiero, si a Ndongo o a Pablo Iglesias. Pues aplícate el cuento.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Dic 2022)

Desengañemonos: la punta de lanza, los LUCHADORES para traer a Europa una invasion de negros y moros ES LA IZQUIERDA.

Es el PSOE, es TURGOT.

Afinemos mas: es LA IZQUIERDA y la mas rancia elite derechista. La derecha normal, la derecha POPULAR, el ciudadano medio, el franquista sociologico , etc, es antiinmigracion. No cuento a los descerebrados que son proinmigraion y se desgañitan como protectores de moros y negros, esos solo son subnormales perdidos. Solo son proinmigracion por pura propaganda de que serlo es ser los buenos.

Lo que quiere esa 'élite derechista' que de derechista no tiene nada, esas elites no son de izquierdas ni de derechas solo son DE ELLOS MISMOS es simplemente mantener sus privilegios economicos, GANAR mas, ser MAS RICOS. Pero la cuestion es ¿que quiere la izquierda??? Algun ingenuo cree que quiere el bienestar mundial y darles a los tercermindistas una vida digna en Occidente.... Ya vimos cuanta inmigracion tenian los gobiernos izquierdistas por el mundo en el siglo XX o los pocos que quedan por el mundo ahora ... Cero patatero JUAS!!!!.

Lo que quiere la izquierda occidental es UNA SUSTITUCION. Si la demogracia autoctona no permite realizar el socialismo, la lucha de clases, derrotar a los ricos para ponernos nosotros, traigamos animalicos sin cerebro del tercer mundo que serán los luchadores para ese cambio y nosotros sus lideres.... JUAS!!!!

Los rojos de Occidente no dan para mas. Creen que se la están jugando a las oligarquias a medio plazo y lo unico que estan haciendo es destruir las sociedades occidentales, con la soberbia de subnormal rojo que sigue pensando que cuando sean destruidas ellos construirán una sociedad mejor. Y ademas, mientras eso sucede, adquieren un status semidivino de 'luchadores por los desfavorescidos' , 'salvadores de vidas (mejor aun, salvadores del Planeta)', etc, etc... Solo son unos alucinados sin cerebro, payasos de alucinogenos que creen que ellos pueden y serán constructores de perfecciones sociales, pero ademas, claro esta, con sociedades lideradas por ellos que serán las nuevas elites.

Los amarillos , con su NULA aceptacion de la inmigracion , su estricto sistema social de acuerdo a las capacidades del individuo, su rechazo total y absoluto a cualquier cosa que vaya en contra de los intereses DEL PUEBLO, etc, etc... haredarán el mundo.

Aqui, o empezamos a cortar cabezas de rojos (por idiotas e ilusos supremos) y de la escoria oligarca (por escoria) o nos vamos a la MIERDA. A ambos el pueblo les importa UNA MIERDA.

PD: La democracia es un cancer en estas sociedades actuales occidentales.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hace un siglo al país Vasco vinieron manadas manadas manadas de murcianos toledanos y gallegos...
> Ahora igual, manadas...



Y hace unos siglos mas a Carista, Vardulia y Autrigonia vinieron manadas de follaovejas vascas. Volveros al otro lado del Pirineo, las Vascongadas no es vuestra tierra.

Por cierto. ¿Quien iba a hacer a Eukadistan una potencia industrial si erais cuatro gatos y no teníais mano de obra? Deberian haber ido los negritos. Unos cuantos cientos de miles de canibales os irían muy bien, las vascas chorrearian por ellos.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (3 Dic 2022)

Los separatismos, al menos los españoles, siempre han estado financiados por la misma oligarquía que financia la inmigración masiva de Africa a Europa.

De ahí que ni nacionalistas vascos ni catalanes hayan protestado por la invasión de su tierra por parte de africanos.

El dinero siempre manda.


----------



## Manero empaque (3 Dic 2022)

Criticáis a los moros y abrazáis casi todos sus delirios: homofobia, machismo, radicalidad religiosa, etc. Criticáis a ETA y va a resultar que también sois la misma mierda. Por eso la echáis tanto de menos que la tenéis todo el puto día en la boca.


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y hace unos siglos mas a Carista, Vardulia y Autrigonia vinieron manadas de follaovejas vascas. Volveros al otro lado del Pirineo, las Vascongadas no es vuestra tierra.
> 
> Por cierto. ¿Quien iba a hacer a Eukadistan una potencia industrial si erais cuatro gatos y no teníais mano de obra? Deberian haber ido los negritos. Unos cuantos cientos de miles de canibales os irían muy bien, las vascas chorrearian por ellos.




Las herrerías vascas llevan siglos antes de toda esa migración...
La industrialización vasca fue mucho antes y no sólo por el hierro, los balleneros eran industriales que producían un montón de aceites y otras sustancias mientras en la mayoría de las Españas vivían del cereal y de fabricar fibras textiles, poco más...

Y si hablamos de la industria naviera mejor no hablar...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (3 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Los separatismos, al menos los españoles, siempre han estado financiados por la misma oligarquía que financia la inmigración masiva de Africa a Europa.
> 
> De ahí que ni nacionalistas vascos ni catalanes hayan protestado por la invasión de su tierra por parte de africanos.
> 
> El dinero siempre manda.


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Dic 2022)

@Hermericus es bien sencillo:
Industrialización=densidad de población
Al menos en siglos o miles de años donde era necesaria mucha población en poco espacio para talar madera,picar, lavar, hornear, forjar ...
Se necesita fuerza hidráulica constante...

Bizkaia y gipuzkoa históricamente no han sido las más pobladas, pero si las que tenían mayor densidad de población por km2..
La mayor densidad en una orografía inapropiada para ello    

Si vas a negar la historia metalúrgica de muchos siglos de los vascos estas muy equivocado...

Una fábrica históricamente ha sido un lugar anclado a una masa de fuerza humana y cercana a los recursos, sea madera, minerales, fuerza hidraulica...

La mayoría de España siempre fue agrícola o comerciante...


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (3 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Las herrerías vascas llevan siglos antes de toda esa migración...
> La industrialización vasca fue mucho antes y no sólo por el hierro, los balleneros eran industriales que producían un montón de aceites y otras sustancias mientras en la mayoría de las Españas vivían del cereal y de fabricar fibras textiles, poco más...
> 
> Y si hablamos de la industria naviera mejor no hablar...



Qué vagos esos de Cáceres o de Albacete, viviendo del cereal y no de la pesca ballenera. Con la de ballenas que hay en la costa de Albacete.

En cuanto al tema, en pocos lugares de Europa hay tanta maldad, tanta vileza humana como en esos valles oscurecidos del norte de Vascongadas y Navarra. Algo ha ocurrido ahí, algo se ha torcido en las mentes de sus gentes para que salgan a recibir en homenaje multitudinario a salvajes asesinos que se llevaron por delante hasta a niños de 5 años. ¿Será algún gen? ¿Será la lengua? A saber, pero claro es que allí reina un Mal innegable que ha convertido a las personas en alimañas sin corazón, capaces de asesinar comunitariamente a vecinos por pensar diferente, y callar ante la imagen de un inocente con los sesos desparramados en una acera. Porque el gatillo lo apretaba uno, pero la pistola la sujetaba la mitad del pueblo.

Si lo del Gran Reemplazo es cierto, en esos valles será para mejor.


----------



## Grillox (3 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Hermericus es bien sencillo:
> Industrialización=densidad de población
> Al menos en siglos o miles de años donde era necesaria mucha población en poco espacio para talar madera,picar, lavar, hornear, forjar ...
> Se necesita fuerza hidráulica constante...
> ...



Claro que sí paleto, solo había herrerías en vasconguarras y sólo se pescaba allí 
Siempre habéis sido lo más primitivo de esta península y lo sabéis, es inútil engañarse además de ridículo.


----------



## Javiser (3 Dic 2022)

Por uno que de cada 1000 discrepa del discurso de la izquierda no vamos a dejar de ver a la izquierda es su conjunto como el enemigo.....y más si ese que discrepa es de los que aplauden asesinos y colabora con ellos.


¿Discrepa? Si, pero la izquierda sigue siendo la misma basura


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿A donde es candidato, metepatas? Tiene mas huevos, que tú. Llorones como tú me sobran. Pablo Iglesias también es blanco. Adivina a quien prefiero, si a Ndongo o a Pablo Iglesias. Pues aplícate el cuento.



Punto uno, tu a mi no me conoces de nada, lloron tú que te mosqueas y llegas atacar a alguien que no conoces, porque critican a tu político negrito favorito.

Punto dos Ndongo es asesor, si votas VOX el progre Ndongo no vuelve a Camerún, son progres ya que es el único partido de España que tiene como segundo del partido a otro multicultural.

Punto tres a Ndongo lo relacionan con la organización de una paliza contra Michael Voor y Oski con otros multatos y negros, bajo las ordenes de Miguel Frontera...
*





Michael Boor explica que Bertrand Ndongo salio huyendo al llegar la madera


@QuiqueCamoiras @Gárgolo




www.burbuja.info




*








Michael Voor entra por sorpresa al DIRECTO para ACLARAR CONCEPTOS A TRES BANDAS - El Expreso Resurrección - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Expreso Resurrección gratis. ANTE LOS ÚLTIMOS ACONTECIMIENTOS DE DUELOS Y TRAMPAS. https://youtu.be/32tDDaTnCgc https://youtu.be/cOdYGmmFz0w Programa: El Expreso Resurrección. Canal: LA RESISTENCIA DEL EXPRESO. Tiempo: 01:10:08 Subido 22/11 a las 08:10:15...




www.ivoox.com








Por cierto hay otro video de Ndongo llamando a los españoles vagos, supongo que tu estarás de acuerdo con este progre.

Punto cuatro me importa una mierda que prefieras al progre Ndongo al progre Iglesias, como si te pones puño en alto como ellos.

Punto cinco progre de VOX mirate al espejo de vez en cuando igual eres otro Pablo Iglesias 2.0.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

Impresionante la hipocresía y cinismo de los del peneuve, todavía la culpa se la cargaran al resto de Españoles



Ibar dijo:


> Precisamente son los nietos de los "maquetos" los que más apoyan la inmigración por puro sentimentalismo: "mis abuelos tuvieron que dejar Extremadura para venir aquí", etc.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la izquierda abertzale, dejaron claro que vasco es quien vive y trabaja en Euskal Herria.


----------



## Turgot (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> el nazismo es de 1933, Arana ni los olio murio en 1903, como mucho copio a los eugenistas americanos. Por cierto que Sabino Arana termino creando una liga de españolistas, renegando de sus anteriores obras.



Por eso hablaba de protonazismo.


----------



## Ibar (3 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Impresionante la hipocresía y cinismo de los del peneuve, todavía la culpa se la cargaran al resto de Españoles



¿Y quién dices que es del PNV?


----------



## LMLights (3 Dic 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Para poner en contexto quien es, no es un señor que vota a Bildu, sino uno que lleva 50 años militando y lo conoce todo dios



El gachó este no recibe su paguita o su cuota progre inclusiva y protesta ahora ¿Ahora?

Desde cuántos años la inmigración marrónida moronegrada está desbocada en el País Vasco? ¿Porqué no protestó antes, hace 10 años tranquilamente?

10 años callado, pero cuando la cadena de transmisión de favores o paguitera se corta entonces saltan.* ME ALEGRO de que va a haber más casos como este, y SUFRIRAN EN SUS PROPIAS CARNES la traición que han hecho a su propio pueblo, por su propio pueblo con la inquina propia del BORREGO EUSKALDUN y la NEKACHE FEMINAZI.*

Ajuria Enea no paga traidores.





Turgot dijo:


> Para poner en contexto quien es, no es un señor que vota a Bildu, sino uno que lleva 50 años militando y lo conoce todo dios




Militando...........VAMOSSSSSSS !!!!!!









Fe De Etarras [BluRayRIP][2017]


Fe De Etarras [BluRayRIP][2017]




ok.ru


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> El etarra ese lo envuelve todo en la rancia monserga comunista de siempre. Lo que le preocupa es esto:
> 
> *EL FINAL DEL NACIONALISMO VASCO*
> 
> ...



A veces se pierde de vista quela esencia del "nacionalismo" regional es su motivación disolvente antiespañola. La supuesta defensa del particularismo solo fue el cebo para arrastrar ignorantes de lo principal.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Punto uno, tu a mi no me conoces de nada, lloron tú que te mosqueas y llegas atacar a alguien que no conoces, porque critican a tu político negrito favorito.
> 
> Punto dos Ndongo es asesor, si votas VOX el progre Ndongo no vuelve a Camerún, son progres ya que es el único partido de España que tiene como segundo del partido a otro multicultural.
> 
> ...



Te conozco perfectamente. A mi Ndongo me la pela, eres tú el que está obsesionado con el porque piensas que por ser negro le tengo que odiar mucho, pero ya te he dicho que a los que desprecio de verdad es a los derrotistas como tú, no a Ndongo.

Y dale con asesor, que ya está claro que has metido la pata porque no es candidato a nada, sigue cavando ese agujero a ver si te entierras.

Las movidas que cuentas me dan igual porque eres tú el que está obsesionado con Ndongo, no yo. Lo mismo te digo de los supuestos videos donde supuestamente diga cosas que supuestamente tú has visto.

El del puño en alto serias tú, que eres el que prefiere a Pablo Iglesias a Ndongo, que tienes problemas de comprensión lectora, yo te estoy diciendo lo contrario.

Prefiero a los "progres" de vOx a los derrotistas inútiles como tú. Mantente llorón, inútil. Cualquier persona que haga algo es mejor que tú, cualquier persona que plante cara es mejor que tú.

Prefiero las Olonas a tí, prefiero a las Ayuso a tí, prefiero a los Ndongo a tí, prefiero a los Orue a tí, prefiero a los Trump a ti, prefiro a los liberalios como Losantos a tí, incluso prefiero a los Milos a tí, prefiero a los grifters como Cernovich a tí, prefiero a los judios como Mencius Moldbug o sionistas como Ben Saphiro a tí, prefiero en un caso extremo a los moros islamistas a tí.

Cualquier cosa menos tú, porque hueles a derrota.

Porque no quiero a alguien perfecto e inmaculado con el que esté 100% de acuerdo, eso es imposible, quiero alguien que luche en vez de llorar, quiero a alguien que se mueva, que moleste, que de la pelea.

Cualquier cosa menos tú y los que sois como tú. Inútiles, derrotistas, tóxicos, amargados, envidiosos y nocivos. Patéticos.


----------



## jolu (3 Dic 2022)

Coño!!!!
Un koletarra con estudios.
Mi enhorabuena.

Ahora a disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Te conozco perfectamente. A mi Ndongo me la pela, eres tú el que está obsesionado con el porque piensas que por ser negro le tengo que odiar mucho, pero ya te he dicho que a los que desprecio de verdad es a los derrotistas como tú, no a Ndongo.
> 
> Y dale con asesor, que ya está claro que has metido la pata porque no es candidato a nada, sigue cavando ese agujero a ver si te entierras.
> 
> ...



ERES UN PROGRE DE VOX
SI ESO ME LLAMAS CUANDO VOX HAGA UNA MILICIA. DONDE NO HAYA NEGROS PUÑO EN ALTO.
DERECHITA VALIENTE QUE NO APORTA NADA DONDE GOBIERNA, MULETA VERDE DEL PP.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> ERES UN PROGRE DE VOX, MAS MIERDA DE REGIMEN DEL 78, AL IGNORE POR SER UN NACIONAL PAGAFANTAS, CUYA SOLUCIÓN ES MAS DE LO MISMO.
> ESTO NO ES SITIO PARA TUS PAJAS MENTALES VOXERAS, HAZTE UN HILO PARA ESO.



Perfecto, quedate tú solo con tu grupito de rapados mononeuronales inútiles jugando al cosplay, no me pierdo nada. Eres tú el primero que ha hablado de vOx, que no sois capaces de estar tres segundos sin tener el síndrome de Tourette con vOx o sea que aplícate el cuento.

La milicia me espero a que la montes tú. 

Pero no hoy si eso ya mañana, o nunca, que es cuando todos los inútiles como tú la montareis.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Perfecto, quedate tú solo con tu grupito de rapados mononeuronales inútiles jugando al cosplay, no me pierdo nada. Eres tú el primero que ha hablado de vOx, que no sois capaces de estar tres segundos sin tener el síndrome de Tourette con vOx o sea que aplícate el cuento.
> 
> La milicia me espero que la montes tú.
> 
> Pero no hoy si eso ya mañana, o nunca, que es cuando todos los inútiles como tú la montareis.



YO NO TENGO AMIGOS TENGO SOLDADOS.
NACIONAL PAGAFANTAS ERES DE RISA, TU LUCHA ES METER UN PAPEL EN UNA URNA, MENUDO INUTIL QUE NO PISA LAS CALLES.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> YO NO TENGO AMIGOS TENGO SOLDADOS



Tú no tienes nada.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Tú no tienes nada.



JAJAJA tu no tienes ni sangre española, eres un falso español o español en papeles, por eso votas vox y su hispanchismo.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> JAJAJA tu no tienes ni sangre española, eres un falso español o español en papeles, por eso votas vox y su hispanchismo.



Venga, a rabiar.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Venga, a rabiar.



jajjaa, venga progre de sofá, sigue votando mierda y sigue llamando lucha a votar cada 4 años sin hacer nada mas. Si eso ya me llamas cuando tengas una milicia de africanos y amerindios para reirnos de ti.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> jajjaa, venga progre de sofá, sigue votando mierda y sigue llamando lucha a votar cada 4 años sin hacer nada en las calles. Si eso ya me llamas cuando tengas una milicia de africanos y amerindios para reirnos de ti.



¿Pero que calles criatura? ¿De que hablas? Yo apoyo a todo el que haga algo, a quien no apoyo es a gente como tú para los que nada es nunca bueno. Todos son progres (yo también), todo es disidencia controlada, los judios estan detrás de todo. Sois magufos políticos, gente tóxica que lo único que aporta es desmoralización y que no se haga nada. Es precisamente la gente como tú la que nunca quiere que se haga nada ni se resista ni se apoye a nadie. Yo por mi parte prefiero apoyar a todo aquel que plante cara aunque no esté al 100% de acuerdo con el. Y por la via política tambien, claro, por supuesto; política, cultural, mediatica, la que sea, ponerselo tan dificil como pueda en todos los frentes a mis oponentes sin renunciar a ninguna via y apoyando a todo el que empuje en mi misma dirección.

Vosotros no, vosotros solo saboteais a todo el que haga algo porque no es exactamente lo que vosotros quereis. La impresión que me dais es de ser unos amargados y envidiosos. Es lo que yo llamo el "síndrome del perro apaleado" estais tan acostumbrados a la derrota, teneis tanto miedo de que os decepcionen que os encerrais en no apoyar nada por miedo a que "os traicionen".

¿Y si te traicionan qué? ¿Qué pasa? ¿Te vas a morir? ¿Van a hacer pupita a tus sentimientos? Prefiero una Olona que de la cara y que luego me decepcione a un "tipo duro"  nazi mononeuronal que nunca no ya va a lograr nada, si no que nunca va a hacer nada ni pasar de quejarse mas que hablar vagamente de una "lucha en las calles" inexistente.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Pero que calles criatura? ¿De que hablas? Yo apoyo a todo el que haga algo, a quien no apoyo es a gente como tú para los que nada es nunca bueno. Todos son progres (yo también), todo es disidencia controlada, los judios estan detrás de todo. Sois magufos políticos, gente tóxica que lo único que aporta es desmoralización y que no se haga nada. Es precisamente la gente como tú la que nunca quiere que se haga nada ni se resista ni se apoye a nadie. Yo por mi parte prefiero apoyar a todo aquel que plante cara aunque no esté al 100% de acuerdo con el. Y por la via política tambien, claro, por supuesto; política, cultural, mediatica, la que sea, ponerselo tan dificil como pueda en todos los frentes a mis oponentes sin renunciar a ninguna via y apoyando a todo el que empuje en mi misma dirección.
> 
> Vosotros no, vosotros solo saboteais a todo el que haga algo porque no es exactamente lo que vosotros quereis. La impresión que me dais es de ser unos amargados y envidiosos. Es lo que yo llamo el "síndrome del perro apaleado" estais tan acostumbrados a la derrota, teneis tanto miedo de que os decepcionen que os encerrais en no apoyar nada por miedo a que "os traicionen".
> 
> ¿Y si te traicionan qué? ¿Qué pasa? ¿Te vas a morir? ¿Van a hacer pupita a tus sentimientos? Prefiero una Olona que de la cara y que luego me decepcione a un "tipo duro"  nazi mononeuronal que nunca no ya va a lograr nada, si no que nunca va a hacer nada ni pasar de quejarse mas que hablar vagamente de una "lucha en las calles" inexistente.



a rabiar, progre que vota lo que critica.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> a rabiar, progre que vota lo que critica.



¿Que es esto? ¿Y tú mas? ¿Para eso es para lo que has quedado? ¿Donde está el tipo duro de las calles? ¿Donde están tus argumentos? ¿No me ibas a meter en el ignore? Meteme ya, que soy super progre, si, y continua con tu espiral de pureza hacia la irrelevancia mas absoluta, yo prefiero empujar la ventana de Overton poco a poco y hacer algo útil, algún dia llegaré con suerte a algo que se acerque a lo que yo quiero o al menos me resulte vagamente aceptable pero desde luego no quiero ser como tú, perdido, amargado, irrelevante y magufo político viendo judios por todas partes y demasiado asustado para hacer nada por si me "decepcionan". Al menos daré por saco y seré molesto, tú y los que sois como tú sois supercomodos para las élites, no solo dais grima con las pintas y actitudes que teneis, espantando a toda la gente competente que pudiera unirse a una opción patriótica con vuestras chorradas quinquis de "las calles" si no que sois tan irrelevantes que saben perfectamente que nunca vais a ser ni la mas mínima amenaza.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Que es esto? ¿Y tú mas? ¿Para eso es para lo que has quedado? ¿Donde está el tipo duro de las calles? ¿Donde están tus argumentos? ¿No me ibas a meter en el ignore? Meteme ya, que soy super progre, si, y continua con tu espiral de pureza hacia la irrelevancia mas absoluta, yo prefiero empujar la ventana de Overton poco a poco y hacer algo útil, algún dia llegaré con suerte a algo que se acerque a lo que yo quiero o al menos me resulte vagamente aceptable pero desde luego no quiero ser como tú, perdido, amargado, irrelevante y magufo político viendo judios por todas partes y demasiado asutado para hacer nada por si me "decepcionan". Al menos daré por saco y seré molesto, tú y los que sois como tú soius supercomodos para las élites.



Vete al psiquiatra tienes problemas mentales.


----------



## Decipher (3 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Vete al psiquiatra tienes problemas mentales.



En fin. Te doy por liquidado.


----------



## alrse (3 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> En fin. Te doy por liquidado.



Ya era hora tio, siento que seas una persona con problemas, no dejes de buscar un tratamiento, lo tuyo no es normal, alguien tiene que decirlo para que puedas ser una persona lo mas normal posible.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (3 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> -Los aberchales han metido la pata hasta el fondo con su perversa idea de una inmigracion "mala" española,frente a la "inmigracion buena" extranjera,cuando la cruda realidad es que los primeros se han integrado perfectamente(Debido a las similitudes etnicas,religiosas y culturales),mientras que los segundos son diferentes en casi todo especialmente los extraeuropeos (Moros,negros,amerindios) y su dificil integracion es imposible a gran escala con esta inmigracion masiva actual
> 
> -A pesar de las apariencias,la izquierda aberchale esta actualmente profundamente dividida : Una Bildu cada vez mas progretizada e institucionalizada contra una activa disidencia de tendencias mas radicales (Jarqui,Ata,etc) que no solo recoge tendencias marxistas obreristas,sino tambien antiglobalistas,siendo una especie de "Frente obrero" vasco donde las opiniones antiinmigracion empiezan a ser habituales.(Un fenomeno similar al de otros paises europeos : La izquierda se progretiza y llena de burgueses,mientras el voto obrero escapa en masa a la abstencion o el socialpatriotismo)
> 
> ...



Veremos otra "Peta" que hara lo que la otra. La difrencia es que sus objetivos seran los que han provocado esto. Los veo al estilo yijahidista... No lo que veiamos antes y sera antes de que acabe esta decada.

Aunque lo camuflen de otra cosa sera una lucha racial


----------



## Gubelkian (3 Dic 2022)

Con dos cojones: diciendo que los vascos no tienen competencias para controlar la inmigración.

Vale, es verdad. Pero si tienen competencias para que no acaben en el País Vasco chupando del bote.

Y la renta vasca de inserción, sí, esa que sobrepasa los 1000 euros largos por tocrase los cojones quien la aprobó y financia, es el gobierno vasco (nacionalista) él solito


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Con dos cojones: diciendo que los vascos no tienen competencias para controlar la inmigración.
> 
> Vale, es verdad. Pero si tienen competencias para que no acaben en el País Vasco chupando del bote.
> 
> Y la renta vasca de inserción, sí, esa que sobrepasa los 1000 euros largos por tocrase los cojones quien la aprobó y financia, es el gobierno vasco (nacionalista) él solito



Tienen colocadas a sus Iratxes "trabajando" en ese negosi bien untado con dineros públicos, el clásico txiringito...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (4 Dic 2022)

Una cosa que me llama la atencion del video del tipejo es algo tipico vasco: segun les convenga por la mañana los vascos eran los hidalgos , la casta española, los preparado, los lideres.... y por la tarde dicen que estaban oprimidos, que España los quiso exterminar , que eran unos pacificos campesinos y ganaderos y que España anhelaba sus tierras y blablabla....

Están muy tarados.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Las herrerías vascas llevan siglos antes de toda esa migración...
> La industrialización vasca fue mucho antes y no sólo por el hierro, los balleneros eran industriales que producían un montón de aceites y otras sustancias mientras en la mayoría de las Españas vivían del cereal y de fabricar fibras textiles, poco más...
> 
> Y si hablamos de la industria naviera mejor no hablar...



Que fuerte, joder con los vascos, solo habia hierro y herrerias en Euskadistasn. En el resto de España NADA y tal.

Hubo herrerias por toda España...por todo EL MUNDO practicamente. Las minas de Vizcaya se explotaron a lo grande desde finales del XIX. Antes esas minas eran territorio CANTABRO: al fundarse Bilbao , Vizcaya acabó anexionando ese hinderland de la margen izquierda , incluso las encartaciones. 

Joder, yo crecí en Monforte y hay unas minas de hierro del copon (como en otros sitios de Galicia) , explotadas desde los celtas hasta el franquismo. Y lugares que se llamen Ferrerias o Ferreiros por cientos, incluso yo tengo una finca llamada A Forxa (la forja) donde se fundia mineral.

Y ballenas tambien se cazaban en Galicia.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que fuerte, joder con los vascos, solo habia hierro y herrerias en Euskadistasn. En el resto de España NADA y tal.
> 
> Hubo herrerias por toda España...por todo EL MUNDO practicamente. Las minas de Vizcaya se explotaron a lo grande desde finales del XIX. Antes esas minas eran territorio CANTABRO: al fundarse Bilbao , Vizcaya acabó anexionando ese hinderland de la margen izquierda , incluso las encartaciones.
> 
> Joder, yo crecí en Monforte y hay unas minas de hierro del copon (como en otros sitios de Galicia) , explotadas desde los celtas hasta el franquismo. Y lugares que se llamen Ferrerias o Ferreiros por cientos, incluso yo tengo una finca llamada A Forxa (la forja) donde se fundia mineral.



Una cosa es fundir y otra producir hachas, azadas, anclas...

Como explicas la alta densidad poblacional km2 en Guipúzcoa durante más de 6 siglos...


----------



## Hermericus (4 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Una cosa es fundir y otra producir hachas, azadas, anclas...



Ya claro, eso solo lo hacíais vosotros. 
Si va a resultar que los vascos, QUE NO TUVIERON EDAD DEL HIERRO, enseñasteis a fundir hierro y hacer herramientas y armas al mundo.

Vete a cagar, tarado.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya claro, eso solo lo hacíais vosotros.
> Si va a resultar que los vascos, QUE NO TUVIERON EDAD DEL HIERRO, enseñasteis a fundir hierro y hacer herramientas y armas al mundo.
> 
> Vete a cagar, tarado.



Una cosa es producir 4 aperos y otra tener una industria potente durante siglos en Guipúzcoa y Navarra norte...


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Dic 2022)

@Hermericus conoces la Real Fábrica de Anclas de Fagollaga, en Hernani???

Por citarte una...


----------



## Schopenhart (4 Dic 2022)

Taza y media...








Viaje a la esperanza con destino Gipuzkoa


1950-1970 - De Cáceres a Lasarte1998-2008 - De Rumania a San Sebastián2009-2019 - De Nicaragua a Andoain2019-actualidad - De Marruecos a San Sebastián




www.diariovasco.com




Soy de Guipúzcoa, en el artículo poniendo al mismo nivel al extremeño que vino en los 60s frente a morito no hay delito. Puta vergüenza.


----------



## elbaranda (4 Dic 2022)

Se pasa más tiempo hablando contra Vox y de lo guay que era la Urss
Los menas? Bien, gracias
. Menudo acomplejado de mierda que se siga dedicando a sus libros para trogloditas batasunos


----------



## Boba Fet II (4 Dic 2022)

Hoy el Diario que da asco en el Pais Vasco viene calentito en el sentido de apoyar la sustitucion del pueblo vasco primigenio y levantador de piedras.Latima que los articulos sean de pago:










Últimas Noticias de Gipuzkoa | Información de Última Hora de Donostia – San Sebastián y Gipuzkoa


Noticias y última hora de Donostia-San Sebastián, Gipuzkoa y todas sus comarcas y municipios en El Diario Vasco




www.diariovasco.com













«Tuvimos que dejar a nuestro bebé en Nicaragua»


Los nicaragüenses Nolvin y Jeni llegaron hace trece años a Andoain en busca de un mejor futuro. Las oportunidades de trabajo en el cuidado de personas y el empleo domést




www.diariovasco.com













«Vine escondido en un camión. Fueron 17 horas de horror»


Mohamed El Kahan abandonó Marruecos hace tres años entre el cargamento de un barco rumbo a Málaga, para después terminar en Donostia. Su historia se repite hoy con otros




www.diariovasco.com













«Siento que este es mi sitio, no Rumanía»


La llegada de extranjeros coge velocidad a partir de 1998, en plena bonanza económica, cuando los inmigrantes procedentes de Europa y Latinoamérica empiezan a poblar Gip




www.diariovasco.com


----------



## Decipher (4 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Ya era hora tio, siento que seas una persona con problemas, no dejes de buscar un tratamiento, lo tuyo no es normal, alguien tiene que decirlo para que puedas ser una persona lo mas normal posible.



No quiero ser "normal". Si esa es toda tu acusación tu descenso al patetismo es completo, de acusarme de ser progre y pedir "lucha en las calles" a llorar que no soy "normal".


----------



## alrse (4 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No quiero ser "normal". Si esa es toda tu acusación tu descenso al patetismo es completo, de acusarme de ser progre y pedir "lucha en las calles" a llorar que no soy "normal".



Haces preguntas de madero. Tu eres un falso español y votas a los progres de VOX, no hay nada mas progre que un partido multicultural y lleno de infovloggers.
Tu eres un anormal en el peor sentido de la palabra.


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, que lo llego a publicar en lo que antes el Gara

Confebask: migración sí, gracias


----------



## Lábaro (4 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Antes esas minas eran territorio CANTABRO: al fundarse Bilbao , Vizcaya terminó anexionando ese hinderland de la margen izquierda , incluso las encartaciones.



Ja,ja,ja!...la Margen izquierda existiendo ya en la Edad Media...los separadores sois igual de descacharrantes que los separatistas en cuestiones historicas,nunca defraudais...

Y no,no hubo anexion : Los encartados pertenecemos a Bizcaya por voluntad propia y si mal no recuerdo,el fuero dicta que podemos marcharnos cuando nos de la gana (Cosa que casi ocurre en la II Republica tras conceder el separatista Estatuto de Estella a los aberchales...)


----------



## Decipher (4 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> Haces preguntas de madero. Tu eres un falso español y votas a los progres de VOX, no hay nada mas progre que un partido multicultural y lleno de infovloggers.
> Tu eres un anormal en el peor sentido de la palabra.



¿Que es ser normal rapadito? ¿Por que te importa ahora tanto ser normal? Nos ha salido normie el nancyto. No creo que estes tú para dar lecciones de normalidad. Lo dicho, quédate con tu espiral de pureza y los cuatro mataos como tú que dais grima a todo el mundo y con razón.


----------



## alrse (4 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Que es ser normal rapadito? ¿Por que te importa ahora tanto ser normal? Nos ha salido normie el nancyto. No creo que estes tú para dar lecciones de normalidad. Lo dicho, quédate con tu espiral de pureza y los cuatro mataos como tú que dais grima a todo el mundo y con razón.



¿Yo rapado?, tu eres un enfermo mental como te he indicado antes. 
A Rabiar que no tienes sangre española.


----------



## Decipher (4 Dic 2022)

alrse dijo:


> ¿Yo rapado?, tu eres un enfermo mental como te he indicado antes.
> A Rabiar que no tienes sangre española.



¿Todavia estás ahí? Ahora el de las citas de Pugilato que pide pisar las calles me dice que no es rapado.

Maricona asustada es lo que eres.



alrse dijo:


> YO NO TENGO AMIGOS TENGO SOLDADOS.
> NACIONAL PAGAFANTAS ERES DE RISA, TU LUCHA ES METER UN PAPEL EN UNA URNA, MENUDO INUTIL QUE NO PISA LAS CALLES.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Dic 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja!...la Margen izquierda existiendo ya en la Edad Media...los separadores sois igual de descacharrantes que los separatistas en cuestiones historicas,nunca defraudais...
> 
> Y no,no hubo anexion : Los encartados pertenecemos a Bizcaya por voluntad propia y si mal no recuerdo,el fuero dicta que podemos marcharnos cuando nos de la gana (Cosa que casi ocurre en la II Republica tras conceder el separatista Estatuto de Estella a los aberchales...)



Una de las grandezas de la Régimen Tradicional es que logró conjugar perfectamente variedad étnica/tribal, o como se diga, dotándola de instrumentos políticos para administrarse en lo local sin excesiva intervención ajena

El caso de las Encartaciones es uno de los más curiosos, siendo etno-culturalmente Montañesas... quedaron vinculadas a Vizcaya, además voluntariamente, como dices

en las crónicas de Cachopín-Ibargüen, como bien sabrás, quedó constancia ya en el siglo XVI de esta curiosidad (desde el punto de vista actual, que no desde el de entonces)

de modo que, por la misma regla de tres, las Encartaciones podrían hacer eso de esa misma autodeterminación en el momento en que la traición separatista amenazase consumación... ahí está el precedente histórico

por cierto, cuando la imposición geográfica desaparece -como sucedió con las comunidades que se establecieron en los virreinatos- está constatado cómo hubo carranzanos que a la hora de decidir si formaban parte del partido vizcaíno o el montañés, lo hicieron por este último


----------



## CoLeXuS (5 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es como decir que no nos hundimos nosotros, que se hunde el imperio romano, y ya sabemos lo que vino después. No tiene nada qie ver con que te guste lo que hay, las crisis de poder siempre traen consecuencias negativas y mucho caos.



Si no digo lo contrario, solo expongo lo que va a pasar. Aunque un sistema se hunda la gente se queda y vamos a tener que buscarnos las castañas fuera de él, por tanto, cuanto antes nos emancipemos de él para notar lo menos posible el declive de la sociedad, mejor. 

De todos modos, el escenario actual es muy distinto al de la Roma de antaño; ahora está todo conectado y no caerá solo España, va a ser una reacción en cadena de quiebras una tras otra. Los Estados nos han tratado como ganado y desde la llegada de internet hay una tendencia inexorable a que el capital acabe huyendo del control Estatal. Cuando ya no puedan costear a los vividores que dependan de ellos y pasen a ser los malos el concepto Estado va a dejar de tener sentido


----------



## Lábaro (5 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una de las grandezas de la Régimen Tradicional es que logró conjugar perfectamente variedad étnica/tribal, o como se diga, dotándola de instrumentos políticos para administrarse en lo local sin excesiva intervención ajena
> 
> El caso de las Encartaciones es uno de los más curiosos, siendo etno-culturalmente Montañesas... quedaron vinculadas a Vizcaya, además voluntariamente, como dices
> 
> ...



No solo Encartaciones amago con abandonar Bizcaya durante el intento secesionista aberchale de Estella en 1931.Tambien Alava amenazo con abandonar la CAV si seguia adelante el separatista Plan Ibarreche en 2003

Por lo demas,las tres zonas castellano parlantes de Vasconia si que tienen ciertas influencias de sus vecinos como Alava/Castilla,Sur de Navarra/Aragon y Encartaciones/Cantabria (Por cierto,esta ultima zona es la mas pequeña geograficamente,pero la mas importante economicamente al englobar la industrial Margen Izquierda del Nervion)


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Dic 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Si no digo lo contrario, solo expongo lo que va a pasar. Aunque un sistema se hunda la gente se queda y vamos a tener que buscarnos las castañas fuera de él, por tanto, cuanto antes nos emancipemos de él para notar lo menos posible el declive de la sociedad, mejor.
> 
> De todos modos, el escenario actual es muy distinto al de la Roma de antaño; ahora está todo conectado y no caerá solo España, va a ser una reacción en cadena de quiebras una tras otra. Los Estados nos han tratado como ganado y desde la llegada de internet hay una tendencia inexorable a que el capital acabe huyendo del control Estatal. Cuando ya no puedan costear a los vividores que dependan de ellos y pasen a ser los malos el concepto Estado va a dejar de tener sentido



Sí, en esta ocasión es un pete de occidente, España ni es la más afectada ni la responsable más allá de hacer lo que nos mandan desde Bruselas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso es como decir que no nos hundimos nosotros, que se hunde el imperio romano, *y ya sabemos lo que vino después*.



Pues vino la mayor y mejor época de libertades de la historia...

¿Por qué crees que TODOS (incluida la Iglesia, que sólo saca pecho de su historia a partir de la *baja* edad media y renacimiento, es decir, cuando la Iglesia ya obtuvo poder grande), repito, TODOS, hablan de la Alta Edad Media como época oscura y de retroceso? Pues porque fue un retroceso para el PODER CONCENTRADO.

Desde el *río Elba* hacia el oeste, y SOBRE TODO en la Península Ibérica, a la caída de Roma se abrieron VENTANAS DE LIBERTAD. El feudalismo (que ni siquiera existió como tal en la Península Ibérica) precisamente por ser lo que fue (feudos y señores feudales), es decir, poder descentralizado, imposibilitó la creación de un PODER CONCENTRADO.

Y dónde ni siquiera hubo feudalismo (Península Ibérica), hubo CONCEJO ABIERTO, derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada familiar y pueblo en armas (milicias).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (5 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Pues vino la mayor y mejor época de libertades de la historia...
> 
> ¿Por qué crees que TODOS (incluida la Iglesia, que sólo saca pecho de su historia a partir de la *baja* edad media y renacimiento, es decir, cuando la Iglesia ya obtuvo poder grande), repito, TODOS, hablan de la Alta Edad Media como época oscura y de retroceso? Pues porque fue un retroceso para el PODER CONCENTRADO.
> 
> ...



Lo que me faltaba por ver, alabanzas a la "libertad" y buena vida de la baja edad media, lo de este foro da para estudio sociológico.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Dic 2022)

la edad media está excesivamente difamada, pero de todos modos te vas muy lejos

el régimen tradicional aún estaba vigente en el XVIII y hay cosas de entonces que estaban mejor organizadas que hoy, bastante mejor



Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por ver, alabanzas a la "libertad" y buena vida de la baja edad media, lo de este foro da para estudio sociológico.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por ver, alabanzas a la "libertad" y buena vida de la baja edad media, lo de este foro da para estudio sociológico.



Lo que da para estudio es tu falta de comprensión lectora.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la edad media está excesivamente difamada, pero de todos modos te vas muy lejos
> 
> el régimen tradicional aún estaba vigente en el XVIII y hay cosas de entonces que estaban mejor organizadas que hoy, bastante mejor



Donde dije baja edad media, debería haber dicho alta, siempre las confundo. Me refería al periodo posterior a la caída del imperio romano, en la baja edad media se recuperó lo perdido.

Dime una época con menor libertad y menos medios, que tuviera cosas buenas no la hace mejor, sólo faltaba que no hubiera nada bueno de esa época.

Venga hombre, comparar la grecia clásica y el imperio romano con los visigodos, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo que da para estudio es tu falta de comprensión lectora.



Tienes razón hombre, se ve que no entendí la parte donde explicas por qué tras la caída del imperio romano no vinieron los siglos oscuros, sino una época de libertac.

Que a lo mejor para ti lo que sucede 500 años después es lo que sucede después de, en cuyo caso deberías ajustar tu reloj interno.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Tienes razón hombre, se ve que no entendí la parte donde explicas por qué tras la caída del imperio romano no vinieron los siglos oscuros, sino una época de libertac.
> 
> Que a lo mejor para ti lo que sucede 500 años después es lo que sucede después de, en cuyo caso deberías ajustar tu reloj interno.



Nueva muestra de incomprensión lectora, porque he diferenciando bien entre ALTA EDAD MEDIA y lo que progresivamente se volvió a extender e imponer después a partir del siglo XII en lo que a la Península Ibérica se refiere, el DERECHO ROMANO (que a ti te encanta, entiendo). El derecho romano es ESCLAVISTA, por eso la esclavitud fue luego sustituida por su evolución lógica DENTRO DEL DERECHO ROMANO, el TRABAJO ASALARIADO, que a buen seguro también defiendes.

Tú piensas al revés de los que pensamos en términos de libertad, piensas que el PODER CONCENTRADO, el derecho romano esclavista, patriarcal y de propiedad privada absoluta son lo mejor que ha dado la humanidad. Yo pienso que lo mejor que ha dado la humanidad ha sido la Alta Edad Media Hispana (sí, en concreto la hispana, que no "española"). En esa época y lugar, aunque no se pudo impedir que el derecho romano siguiera funcionando (lo hizo dentro del ámbito de la corona, la nobleza en parte), lo cierto es que dicho poder tuvo que convivir (en enfrentamiento permanente) con el doble poder del CONCEJO ABIERTO, la asamblea vecinal, que se regía por el derecho consuetudinario.

A buen seguro que también crees que el ESTADO es garante de libertad, en vez de lo que realmente es: LIBERTICIDA (y cuando más grande es el ESTADO, más liberticida es).


----------



## Decipher (5 Dic 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Si no digo lo contrario, solo expongo lo que va a pasar. Aunque un sistema se hunda la gente se queda y vamos a tener que buscarnos las castañas fuera de él, por tanto, cuanto antes nos emancipemos de él para notar lo menos posible el declive de la sociedad, mejor.
> 
> De todos modos, el escenario actual es muy distinto al de la Roma de antaño; ahora está todo conectado y no caerá solo España, va a ser una reacción en cadena de quiebras una tras otra. Los Estados nos han tratado como ganado y desde la llegada de internet hay una tendencia inexorable a que el capital acabe huyendo del control Estatal. Cuando ya no puedan costear a los vividores que dependan de ellos y pasen a ser los malos el concepto Estado va a dejar de tener sentido



Demasiada gente dependiendo de que el sistema funcione.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Dic 2022)

El deber de todo político patriota es ANEGAR País Vasco y Cataluña de marrones y construir un gran muro que separe a estos apestados del resto de España.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (5 Dic 2022)

Vamossss inmis vascos, seguro lo tienen claro, un pim pam por aquí un petardo en el coche, una salida al campo con un político de Bildu que no vuelve, en 2 telefiarios tienen leendakari negrorrororororroro


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Dic 2022)

El deber de todo político patriota es ANEGAR País Vasco y Cataluña de marrones y construir un gran muro que separe a estos apestados del resto de España.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Dic 2022)

oye, para discutir galimatías sobre los "siglos oscuros" ya tienes por ahí a Alex Cosma, sus bagaudas y demás

yo te he hablado del régiment tradicional, que duró hasta casi el siglo XIX y dejó ciertos "hilillosh" hasta el mismo siglo XX



Guanotopía dijo:


> Donde dije baja edad media, debería haber dicho alta, siempre las confundo. Me refería al periodo posterior a la caída del imperio romano, en la baja edad media se recuperó lo perdido.
> 
> Dime una época con menor libertad y menos medios, que tuviera cosas buenas no la hace mejor, sólo faltaba que no hubiera nada bueno de esa época.
> 
> Venga hombre, comparar la grecia clásica y el imperio romano con los visigodos, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> oye, para discutir galimatías sobre los "siglos oscuros" ya tienes por ahí a Alex Cosma, sus bagaudas y demás
> 
> yo te he hablado del régiment tradicional, que duró hasta casi el siglo XIX y dejó ciertos "hilillosh" hasta el mismo siglo XX



Y yo he hablado en todo momento de lo que vino tras la caída del imperio romano, no 700 años después.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Y yo he hablado en todo momento de lo que vino tras la caída del imperio romano, no 700 años después.



poffale, no hay más que hablar, pues... oyes


----------



## LMLights (6 Dic 2022)

Bildu , inmigración , transterrados e hipocresía .


Con las cuatro palabras del título ya está prácticamente dicho todo . Bildu es , para los lectores extranjeros , el partido nacionali...




impactoinmigracionespa.blogspot.com






En lo que a inmigración respecta , Bildu bien puede ser visto como uno de los más hipócritas , pues de un lado es capaz de poner africanos negros ( para que se note bien su diferencia ) en las fotos de presentación de candidaturas electorales y del otro hiper financia con dinero público colegios en la práctica de gestión privada , como son las ikastolas , famosas entre otras cosas por los escasísimos niños inmigrantes que han permitido entrar . Solo cuando la bajada de la natalidad pone en peligro la financiación escolar han admitido más niños inmigrantes ( recordar aquí el informe del Observatorio de La Caixa respecto a la ralentización que supone la presencia de inmigrantes en la escuela ) . 

Bildu destaca sobre el resto de los partidos políticos españoles en ser el que más ve en la inmigración *mano de voto barata *pero no solo con el fin de lograr votos con los que ocupar y mantener cargos públicos muy bien retribuidos , *sino que también con el fin de operar eso que se ha dado en llamar ingeniería social : al inmigrante ellos lo acogen si y solo si accede a ser sometido a un lavado de cerebro .* Dicho de otro modo , reconocen la humanidad del inmigrante solo si les vota a ellos . 






La Manada de Bilbao: cuatro marroquíes abusan sexualmente de una menor


La Ertzaintza ha detenido a dos jóvenes y busca a otros dos por agredir sexualmente a una chica de 17 años durante la madrugada del pasado lunes en Bilbao. Los cuatro presuntos implicados son menores de edad y de origen marroquí. Todos ellos están acusado de agredir sexualmente a la joven...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Dic 2022)

Menaborroka, moronegrada quemando Hezkadi . A veces el karma da pequeñas concesiones.
Solo pido no morirme antes de ver proclamada la republica de Euskadistan.


----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Menaborroka, moronegrada quemando Hezkadi . A veces el karma da pequeñas concesiones.
> Solo pido no morirme antes de ver proclamada la republica de Euskadistan.



Lo dices como si el resto de España no estuviera más o menos igual

Los aficionados marroquíes inundan las calles de la Región con el pase a cuartos


----------



## bigmaller (7 Dic 2022)

La inmigracion es de derechas. Es mover mano de obra a donde el capital lo necesita.

Nadie deberia querer irse lejos de su familia y su hogar a no ser que estuviera perseguido.

La pseudoizquierda una vez mas haciendo de mamporrrero.

Si la izquierda no admite de una vez esto.. . .. La ultraderecha la tendremos en 5 años gobernando la mitad de la ue. 

Si la izquierda no acota esto.... La derecha lo acotara de una forma mucho mas..... De derechas....


----------



## alrse (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Todavia estás ahí? Ahora el de las citas de Pugilato que pide pisar las calles me dice que no es rapado.
> 
> Maricona asustada es lo que eres.








Sociedad: - Ya he discutido esta mañana con tías defendiendo moritos moreando en sus celebraciones


TDS PTS Nada nuevo




www.burbuja.info




No tienes sangre Española, no luchas por España, tu mismo lo reconoces, progrecito. Te vuelvo a decir haces preguntas de madero, lo seas o no lo que si esta claro es que eres gilipollas.
Pugilato son NS, no rapados.






Sociedad: - Ya he discutido esta mañana con tías defendiendo moritos moreando en sus celebraciones


Es asqueroso Asquerosos cobardes de mierda, si la turba llega a ser de españoles estarían dándoles palos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rebelde_50 (1 Ene 2023)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Vergüenza? Pues sí, pero no por lo que tú crees.
> La parlamentaria de Vox no está ahí por estar en contra de la inmigración, es el típico voto españolista antinacionalista que anteriormente estuvo representado en UPyD.



Yo te puedo decir que mi voto y de varios que conozco a VOX es por su postura en el tema de la inmigración, ya sean elecciones europeas, españolas o autonómicas (en las locales en mi pueblo no se presenta nadie por VOX). La inmigración musulmana es especialmente nociva porque choca contra la cultura europea y hay que frenarla. Si este fuera un país normal, la policía debería estar pidiendo por la calle la documentación constantemente porque vas paseando y ves cientos de ilegales. En Osakidetza y creo que en el resto de España se les asigna médico de cabecera como al que lleva aquí toda la vida, siendo ilegales y con sólo presentar el pasaporte. Entran en patera pero TAMBIEN POR EL AEROPUERTO. Últimamente está llegando muchos desde Honduras y Nicaragua, que son dos dictaduras comunistas


----------



## LMLights (2 Ene 2023)

Rebelde_50 dijo:


> Yo te puedo decir que mi voto y de varios que conozco a VOX es por su postura en el tema de la inmigración, ya sean elecciones europeas, españolas o autonómicas (en las locales en mi pueblo no se presenta nadie por VOX). La inmigración musulmana es especialmente nociva porque choca contra la cultura europea y hay que frenarla. Si este fuera un país normal, la policía debería estar pidiendo por la calle la documentación constantemente porque vas paseando y ves cientos de ilegales. En Osakidetza y creo que en el resto de España se les asigna médico de cabecera como al que lleva aquí toda la vida, siendo ilegales y con sólo presentar el pasaporte. Entran en patera pero TAMBIEN POR EL AEROPUERTO. Últimamente está llegando muchos desde Honduras y Nicaragua, que son dos dictaduras comunistas



VIVA HONDURAS



Son hermanos cobrisos, nada de latinos, ni sudacas de mierda, ni tiraflechas arruinasalarios. HERMANOS COBRISOS.


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

Mentira, lo que han dicho es que prefieren la inmigración hipanoamericana a la musulmana.


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

*Frente a la politica de fronteras abiertas*

Joder macho, ni leer.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Ene 2023)

La inmigración no está mal en principio para un país siempre y cuando se cumplan estas dos condiciones para empezar:

1. Que no haya sobrerrepresentacion delincuencial en las comunidades de inmigrantes, pues supone un coste y una carga extra de problemas que nos podríamos ahorrar, ademas de afectar indirectamente al resto de inmigrantes

2. Que la inmigración no suponga un reemplazo generacional y cultural por la baja natalidad del autoctono. Una sociedad que no es capaz de sostenerse por si misma merece extinguirse


----------

